# Down Regulation Symptoms: When do they start?



## beccarob5

Hi all,
Just wondered what symptoms people had through down regulation and at what point they started? I'm in DR now, just had my bleed so cycle day 3. Wondered if they'll kick in or if in lucky? Also panicking its working properly!! Any replies appreciated! X


----------



## Snowy81

Hi, what are you down regulating on? 

I started down reg for our first ivf cycle last Thursday, using nasal spray.  Since my august period until last thurs I was on bcp and my withdrawal bleed started yesterday so we may be at a similar stage.

So far only possible symptom I have had is waking up on 2 different nights in a sweat.  My moods so far are better since I stopped the pill! I have been drinking gallons of water which is keeping the headaches away, but do feel the start of one every now and then, so down another glass of water!

I have managed to push aside worries that I'm not doing the spray right as even though some runs straight out, I can taste it going down my throat a few minutes later.

Try not to worry, I have read lots of people who don't have symptoms.

Xx


----------



## SarahE83

I didn't get much in the way of symptoms either... some minor hot flushes, but that was about it!


----------



## Tiny21

I have been downregging since last Saturday so about 11 days, I am injecting, headaches last 2 days, my horrible monthly heads and period finally arid today. Some have sweats, some have headaches, some have nothing so don't worry. 


When is your downregging scan? I definitely feel better when stimming till I get big!! I have felt quite emotional as well. 


Good luck xxxx


----------



## beccarob5

Sounds like a few of us are at the same stage then. Snowy I had the Gonnapeptyl injection. Has anyone had/heard anything about this? It's a one off jab given by a nurse in the tummy around mid cycle. You then wait for withdrawal bleed (which I'm in now). What's everyone else's stories? What clinics are you based in? X


----------



## Tiny21

Care Sheffield and Nottingham. 9th cycle, 2 trying for sibling, blessed with our gorgeous boy. We also need donor sperm. 


Downregging with suprecur then this cycle adding Gonal f to menopur as stimming drugs. It's may be our last cycle so desperately hoping we can give our little boy a sibling     


Everyone has such different cycles and protocols, never ceases to amaze me! 


Good luck everyone, finding out if downregging scan tomorrow or fri, work want it fri so I don't have to  miss a morning, so hard with work isn't it? 
Xxx


----------



## Marti24

Hi,

I started downreg sprays on 14 Sept, I started getting 'fuzzy heads' (a very mild headache but ok to deal with) from 26th Sept. I then got the most almighty cry with the pain headache on 31 Sept. Had the most crampy period ever experienced in my life for 8 whole days.  Thankfully no hot flushes or night sweats and the moods have been ok.  I think when you're aware you are taking medication which can turn you into the Raging Red Mist Bat From Hell, you are more mindful of your reactions. I've found myself counting to 10 on a few occassions whereas before I'd just let rip with the verbal! 

Oh yes, one weird DR side effect for me was burps. Honestly, bullfrogs have nothing on me.  

x


----------



## Snowy81

Hi, How is everyone getting on? 
Has anyone had any more side effects yet?
We are at Kingston AUC, Down reg scan on Monday and if all OK they teach me to do the first injection for stimming while I am there  - ekkkk, one of my best friends is a nurse though so if I freak out when it comes to injecting myself I will be on the phone to her!
xxx


----------



## beccarob5

Hi snowy, how did baseline scan go? Have you done your first Injection yet!?!


----------



## Tiny21

Martin, my period was horrible and very very crampy too this time, still hasn't totally gone either, nasty nasty period. Thankfully headaches gone now but felt pretty ropey on Saturday. Got a bit of a bug too which isn't helping and a nasty cough.


We started stimming on fri with menopur and Gonal F, 3 jabs a night and hating the Gonal f  , it's making me   every night, it's just so painful, have already posted about it so won't repeat myself but its nasty. I think we many have to go to stomach jabs which we have never done and oH, who does jabs, is freaking out about doing it there but I am running out of leg space. 


Snowy, have you started yet? 
Roll on EC! And the lovely pessaries 
Xx


----------



## beccarob5

Hi tiny,
So where are you up to now with your cycle? I'm still in DR, baseline scan and bloods a week tomorrow, then start daily stimms jabs. Do you know what they're looking for at baseline appointment? Bec xx


----------



## Tiny21

Started stimming on Friday and first stimming scan this Friday. We are on 3 injections a night  , usually we are on 2 but they have added gonal f to hopefully encourage more eggs   

Baseline scan after downregging do you mean? We downregged a bit longer than expected this time as AF was late. They are looking for a thin lining mainly - sometimes I have just had bloods but sometimes scan and blood, this time I had a small cyst so they did bloods to confirm that the cyst wasn't producing hormones. The blood test seems like a definite decision. 

Good luck, let us know how you get on x


----------



## Snowy81

Hi all
Unfortunately my down reg scan did not go as hoped yesterday.  Despite having a period last week my lining is too thick to start stims.  So have been told to continue on down reg spray and another even booked for this Friday.
Got a horrible feeling that lining will still be too thick on Friday and cycle is going to be cancelled before its really started 
Anyway enough of me feeling sorry for myself, how is everyone else getting on? 
Xx


----------



## chugabur1972

Hello Snowy,

Just wanted to say hello and sorry to hear your scan didn't go as you had hoped.

Fingers crossed for you that some more days at sniffing will make all the difference and you can get back on track.

It's a long, stressful process as it is without having delays.

I feel for you but keep my fingers crossed that your lining will be nice and thin by your next scan.


----------



## Tiny21

Snowy, it's so frustrating when your body isn't doing what you want it too, I felt this this cycle too. I really hope that your next scan gives better results. 
Can they give drugs to encourage it to thin? Weird is it as then you want it nice and thick   I hope it is OK


I have first stimming scan on Friday and    for lots of good follies and thick lining
Keep us up to date xxx


----------



## Marti24

Hi Ladies,

*Snowy* - please don't be too worried, my lining thinned down to 2.8mm after my bleed and I was concerned about it being thick enough on my 1st stimms scan. In one week it'd gone up to 7.5mm. I know I'm working in the opposite direction to you but I too believe just a few more days of sniffing that vile, bitter nasty stuff will actually do the job and get your lining nice and thin.

Make sure you are taking nice big full sniffs, my pump sometimes gave full on drenching sprays, othertimes it gave real wimpy sprays. If your nose runs after spraying, you know you've got a full amount up there! When I could tell I wasn't getting the full whack up my nose I repeated it with a half spray up each nostril.

Good luck and will be thinking of you on Friday. 

x x x


----------



## Snowy81

Thank you for your kind and supportive words.

Still not even a hint of spotting so keep telling my body to hurry up and bleed again!

Tiny, just seen your thread about af continuing longer this time, its so frustrating isn't it when despite all the meds our bodies still do their own thing! Hope your scan goes well on Friday and shows lots of follies and a thick lining - wish I could just pass you some of my lining!

Chugabur, how is your down reg going, hope you are feeling ok.

Marti, think I am getting the full spray with limited amount running out, sometimes it all manages to stay put, but always taste it a few minutes later!  Fingers crossed your follies are growing nicely for your scan on Friday.

Xx


----------



## chugabur1972

Hello ladies hope you are all keeping well.

Tiny - Good luck for Friday.  Will keep my fingers crossed for you  

Marti - I do the same as you did with your spray.  If I don't feel enough has gone up then I pump a little more.  I only know its worked when I feel the burn  

Snowy - Isn't it horrible when you are desperately waiting for something to happen and it just wont....not easy to relax and just let your body do it's own thing either as this is not the most relaxing journey.  I hope everything is good for you on your next scan.  My down reg seems to be ok thanks for asking although I've got a stinking cold at the moment and all my bones ache    Hopefully that's just the cold though and not side effects of the nasal spray.


----------



## Marti24

Thanks Snowy. Hope you're doing well and things start moving soon. 

It's madness isn't it - each month prior to us all starting IVF/ICSI, we'd pray for our periods NOT to start and once we've been down-regging for a few days we're the opposite and cussing at our bodies to "just start bleeding!!".  The irony of it all!  

x x x


----------



## Snowy81

Good luck for everyone with scans tomorrow - know there are a few happening.

Chugabur, I too have had a cold since last weekend- awful each morning then eases during the day and bad the next morning so maybe a side effect of sniffing?  What are you down regging on?  Only I notice from your signature you are down regging for far longer than me.  I was on Microgynon (bcp) for 31 days then started on Suprecur nasal spray on 27 Sept so should have only been a 12 day down reg, although bcp is meant to help start the down reg.  It amazes me how there are so many variations to the long protocol!

xxxx


----------



## chugabur1972

Hi Snowy hope you get some positive news tomorrow from your next scan  

I'm down regging on Synarel which I started on day 21 of AF.
Been advised to take 2 sniffs twice a day until 24th October when I have my baseline scan.  All being well my lining will be thin enough for me to start stimming with Menopur injections. 
It gets very confusing with all these different variations.  Makes me keep doubting myself and with the poor memory / concentration at the moment I have to keep reading the instructions to make sure I'm doing the right thing   I'm looking forward to the stimming stage as I think this is when it will start to feel real.

Hope you feel better soon and good luck again for tomorrow


----------



## Snowy81

Hi All

How has scan day Friday been for everyone?  Hope to see reports of lots of follies from you   

Good news for me today, lining good enough to start stims, so first injection done by the nurse this morning and over to me for tomorrow evening, seems easier that I thought though so fingers crossed!  Nurse said maybe the tiny amount of blood which came out on Monday with the probe was enough as I was only a hair width too thick.

Happy weekend to you all
xx


----------



## chugabur1972

Hi Snowy....thats fantastic news.

Keep me posted with how you get on with the injections  

Have a fab weekend xx


----------



## Tiny21

Well done, hope they went well Snowy?


Chugabur, never sniffed so no idea how that is but I seriously hate injections so seems tempting!


Well I had 17 follies on fri   , from8 to 15 so pleased and lining 11, back Monday for 2nd scan and hopefully a decision on EC, which I think might be wed. Hoping tonight might be final jabs pre the trigger. 


Keep going! 
Xx


----------



## chugabur1972

Hello Tiny,

Good news for you then on Fri that fantastic.  Keep us posted with how things go on Monday.....    

Sniffing is not too bad....I've nothing to compare it to at the moment but if you're not a fan of injections then its fab I guess   only thing is I worry that I'm not getting enough.  When I sniffed last time they said my lining was still too thick on my baseline scan.  This time I've been making sure I get a full squirt    I'm looking forward to the injections, in a weird way, just hope and  that I get to that stage.

Enjoy your weekend and lots of     

xx


----------



## Tiny21

I can imagine it must be hard to know if you are getting the right amount. 


I know what you mean, with stimming it feels like things are happening, you'll soon be there   
Xx


----------



## Snowy81

Hope everyone has had a good weekend.

Tiny, best of luck for your scan tomorrow, let us know how you get on.

I have now done my first 2 injections, and while it takes ages to mix the stuff together and then get the courage to press the button on the auto pen, it doesn't really hurt.  Yesterday took 15 mins in total and I finished just as our dinner guests knocked on the front door (gave myself half an hour but they were early!) and today was quicker at 10 mins

xx


----------



## Tiny21

Well done, that's great. Hope the dinner was yummy   


Hoping that we have done the last of the jabs but the trigger jabs but will see in the morning, feeling quite big now. My legs honestly feel full and oH says its harder getting the needles in   


It's all I am thinking about now, can't believe we are heading for 2ww number 9
  It's our turn to give our gorgeous little man a sibling


Good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## chugabur1972

Good luck Tiny.  Sending you lots of


----------



## Tiny21

Hi lovely ladies
About 26 follies today  , several big ones that should be good for wed, some smaller that probably won't be ready for wed but quite few above 16 so very pleased. Feel pretty fat now! 


Trigger done, right drama trying to find someone at short notice to do my suprecur which they told us at 4 was needed at 630, we didn't expect to do suprecur again! Luckily my nurse neighbour arrived home just in time and oH did trigger later, right stress head couple of hours but all ok now. 


Drug free night tomorrow! 


Really    for lots of great eggs.
Xx


----------



## Snowy81

Tiny, sounds like a very stressful evening yesterday. Good luck for tomorrow, keep us updated. 

I have a banging head ache tonight, although that may be work related rather than ivf. Otherwise no side effects yet from stims, so having to keep telling myself to stay positive.  Keep worrying that doing jabs wrong as hardly any bruising (only real bruise is from the one the nurse did) but needle is def going in so must be ok. Keep telling myself that surely cant go too wrong with the auto pen injector.

Xx


----------



## beccarob5

Hi all,
Seems like everyone is making small steps progress so far! Yey! Any more updates? I'm now on m stimulation injections. Had baseline scan, bloods and nurse app yesterday and all went ok thankfully. I'm using menopur via an auto injector. Did first jab last night, I couldn't get myself to push the trigger button so Steve did it but honestly it didn't hurt at all. Hoping I'll do it myself tonight! Next stop for me is blood tests on Friday to check I'm responding appropriately!! Fingers crossed. Where else is everyone in their cycles?? Xx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi lovely ladies
Well done on jabbing beccarob   


Finally feel up to updating, felt very ropey after EC this morning and taking a lot longer to recover than normal, hopefully after good nights sleep will feel better. 


Doc said eggs a bit hard to get today and lots of follies to drain. 


Got 9 eggs and 7 mature and had ICSI on them so     for great fertilisation tomorrow would love to get to blast but booked in for 3 day but will see how go if can get to blast we will but never made it there before.


On lovely painkillers and antibiotics as they had to drain a cyst. 


Sorry no more personals at the moment, will update again tomorrow. Snowy how is it going? 
Xxx


----------



## Snowy81

Becca, well done on first jab, pressing the trigger does get easier, although i do still hesitate a little!
Have you bruised? And are you doing thigh or belly?

Tiny, 7 sounds like a great number, well done and I have my fingers crossed that you get a good fertilisation rate. Hope you begin to feel better soon, are you planning on going to work before transfer?

Xx


----------



## beccarob5

Woohoo, 7 that's great!! Will look forward to hearing that they've all fertilised tomorrow!!   snowy, I'm just going up to jab. Going to try and press the trigger myself tonight!! I'm doing belly, my nurse said that's better for me as the drug needs fat and I've not got any on my legs!! No, no bruising. You? Xx


----------



## chugabur1972

Good evening ladies, just wanted to say a quick hello and send you lots of        

Beccarob5 - Fingers crossed for you for Friday and good luck with the injecting.  I've already decided that my partner is going to inject me as I really do not think I could inject myself  

Snowy - Hope your head is feeling better today.  How's the injecting going?  Hope you are feeling more positive about it today  

Tiny - Wishing you a very peaceful nights sleep and hoping you feel much better tomorrow.  Sending you lots of   for fertilisation.

Take care ladies xx


----------



## Snowy81

Becca, how did your jab go tonight? Did you press the trigger yourself?

I am injecting in my leg and the only bruise so far is from the jab the nurse did.  Tonight was the fifth I have done. I am also back up the hospital on Friday for progress scan.

Chugaber, yes feeling a bit more positive today. Headache has gone today but have been really thirsty today despite drinking loads of water.  How are you getting on?


Xx .


----------



## Tiny21

Today, really really down, we have only got 2 fertilised eggs.    Never had such a low level, in pieces worrying that they won't make it till Saturday for transfer. Embryologist can't really offer an explanation, we have asked questions about egg quality and the new donor sperm and they are ringing back later. Even asked about a 2 day transfer but they don't seem keen to do that. 


Feels like a tough cycle with EC tough yesterday and found the Gonal f really tough too as very sore and to end up here totally gutted. Previous cycles we have only ever ended up with 2 to go back on day 3 and so worried that these might not develop, I honestly feel like its all over and with my age and the cost and the trauma of it all I can't cope if this ends up with nothing. 


Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## beccarob5

Tiny please don't lose hope. Try and stay positive. One lady I know only had 1 egg collected, it fertilised and went back in and took! So there's always hope! When are they ringing you next regarding their development? X


----------



## Snowy81

Hi Tiny, sorry to hear you are feeling so down todayi


 that these are 2 strong ones for you and remember you only need one.


----------



## Tiny21

I am trying to think positively but so worried. They will call tomorrow morning. Just   
I have had some positive stories now and trying to keep up some hope


----------



## chugabur1972

Good evening ladies,

Tiny - Sorry to hear you are feeling so low today.  I know it's easy for me to say but try and stay positive.   that you get more positive news tomorrow.  Thinking of you and sending you lots of        

Snowy - glad you are feeling better today.  Good luck with your scan tomorrow    I'm good thanks.  Cold is finally going.  Have my first scan on Wednesday.   that my lining is thin enough to start my stimming injections.  Touch wood I've had no real side effects from the Synarel....just this miserable cold.

Take care ladies xx


----------



## beccarob5

3rd jab done. Honestly is fine. Bloods tomoz to check I'm responding. Snowy good luck for your scan, tiny sending lots of thoughts and positive vibes over, I'll say a little prayer for you tonight and hopefully it'll be good news when they ring tomoz! Chugabur, hope the weekend goes quickly for you and we're soon at weds!! Have you had your period now? Any further spotting?

Lots of love ladies,

Bec xx


----------



## chugabur1972

Hello ladies,

Beccarob - glad to hear the injections are going smoothly......how did your bloods go today?  Yes I had my period on day 9 of dr and had a little spotting today. I hope thats normal? Did your dr go symptom free?

Tiny - hope you are feeling a bit brighter today   any news?    

Snowy - how did your scan go today?  Hope you are all on track and things are going well.

Take care ladies.....sending you all lots of        

Clare xx


----------



## beccarob5

Clare, I think each persons dr is different. I had a normal period tgen started sporting a couple of days after that finished for a week or so. I was ok with dr symptoms. Just had hot flushes but only in evening and in night. Been drinking lots of water to avoid headaches, I've not had any, if it was the water I've no idea! Jab tonight done, not heard anything regarding bloods so I was told if I didn't here snyrhing that it meant I was responding appropriately. So that's good. Got a lovely weekend ahead now of Chester zoo with my don and husband and a 4 year olds party on Sunday!! Then first follicle check scan on Monday morning. Xx


----------



## beccarob5

I've also been having acupuncture and reflexology every week so maybe that's helped with dr symptoms. As I said before, who knows! I'm busy drinking whole organic milk now as heard it helps eggs health!!


----------



## Snowy81

Yippee its the weekend!

Tiny - Hope you had some good news with the call yesterday, got my fingers & toes crossed for you and sending lots of positive vibes over.   

Becca - glad the bloods went well yesterday & good luck for scan on Monday

Clare - not long now until your scan, fingers crossed you are ready to start on Wednesday.  

I think my scan yesterday went OK, right ovary is currently higher than it should be (which will make egg collection a little harder but still OK) and has lots of little follicles, left ovary has one large follicle which will be left to do its own thing and lots of smaller ones.  Nurse said I will probably begin to feel bloated over the weekend as the follicles grow and to have a high protein diet and lots of fluid to ease the discomfort (so far though no bloating....) 

Next scan on Monday, but very unlikely to be ready for collection on Wednesday, possibly collection on Friday but may end up Monday week.  This wasn't a shock as at my first DR scan when lining was too thick, she mentioned then that ovaries showing polycystic signs and may have to "coast" on the stims, also I am only on a low dose of menopur as a scan before treatment started had indicated over active ovaries and the doctor was concerned about OHSS.  

xxxx


----------



## Tiny21

Snowy, sounding positive, and sounds like they are monitoring you closely which is good, keep growing little follies    


Clare, how are you today? 


Becca good luck for Monday    


Well we have 2 grade 2 embies on board, more tears this morning when they called to say they were OK, a 6 and an 8 cell.    Transfer itself was fine but we had to wait 2 hours,! Try managing a full bladder for that timeA,   , not good, obviously some serious complications this morning. So relieved to have them on board and sending them lots of sticky vibes xxxxxxx


Xxx


----------



## beccarob5

Yippee! Tiny that's wonderful! Maybe my little prayer helped, will keep on for you that they stick and bed in nice and snug! 

Can anyone explain the whole grading and 4 cell 8 cell, 3/5 day transfer stuff to me? Not got there yet so don't know much about it, but would like to. If anyone would like to explain that is!! X


----------



## Snowy81

Whoop whoop, fab news Tiny.  Hope you have your feet up and are relaxing now.  Hears to a speedy 2ww for you with a BFP at the end. 

Although ouch over the 2 hour wait, you must have been ready to explode!

Becca, I was going to ask the same about the grading as have no idea on that!?!?!?

My limited understanding on the rest is that if you have a several embies, they wait longer to transfer to allow better selection of the best one, a 5 day transfer is called a blastocyst.  Although having read lots of other peoples stories this doesn't necessarily improve chance of bfp. 


xx


----------



## Tiny21

Thanks girls, I am sure all positive vibes and    help so thank you lots   


I had to empty once and start again!   


Each clinic grades differently, some from 1-5 some to 3 and for some 1 is good, others the high number is good, they can usually grade 2 days after EC as day one just tells you if they have fertilised or not. Sometimes the grade changes as ours did on our last cycle. At my clinic grade 1 is best but they are pretty happy with grade 2 as well. My little boy was a grade 2 and believe me is above and beyond a grade 1!   


Clinics generally transfer back on day 3 or day 5, blastocyst,. I have never made it beyond day 3. You need a lot all doing well to go beyond day 3. Lots of people do get this, the chances with a blast are higher but a lot of transfers are day 3. They are trying to get you the best embryos.


I am no expert but have been here 4 times with IVF/ICSI now though attempt 9 in total   


Trying to chill now and keep thinking positive thoughts, still very bloated though and tomorrow start taking all of my pessaries and tablets!! The joy, all orifices will be in receipt of something but at least it's not more injections   


Thanks girls for your kind thoughts and support.


Hang in there, its a long roller coaster journey
Xxxx


----------



## Snowy81

Tiny, how are you feeling today?

Becca hope your scan went well today.

Exciting day for me, following scan this morning, i trigger tonight for egg collection on wednesday....... Ekkkkk! A bit of a turnaround from Friday so very shocked this morning!

Xx


----------



## Tiny21

That's great news, well done, set your alarm for later!! Are you feeling pretty big now? Which clinic are you at? Enjoy your jab free day tomorrow, you all set for EC? 
Xxx
Feeling ok thank you, on the lovely pessaries but more comfortable today, still some twinges but been taking it pretty easy, dozed most of the afternoon   


Good luck xx


----------



## Snowy81

Hi Tiny

I am still feeling pretty normal - slight twinges every now and then in my sides and belly a little bigger normal (although that could be due to the huge curry I had on Saturday) but generally not feeling anything, so I was very surprised that ready for egg collection.

Have 12 follicles on left and 9 on right side, of which 1 is likely to be empty as ready too early, 5 of good size today and at least 2 which are expected to be good size by trigger tonight.  I am slightly disappointed that not more are ready, but the nurse did not want to wait any longer as so many have grown since Friday and concerned that if coasted for a couple of days risk losing all the good ones. And it only takes one 

Not looking forward to trigger tonight (1hr 45 mins to go!) as it will be the first injection I have had to do without the autopen, but certainly looking forward to no jab and no sniffing tomorrow 

I am planning on working between collection and transfer - do you think this is too ambitious?  

xx


----------



## Tiny21

I know how you feel but you have to trust them and you don't want to lose any.  I always worry they will pop early but they don't   


Sure the jab will be fine


Are you having sedation?


----------



## beccarob5

Tiny, glad u managed to rest today, sounds good!
Snowy, great news about being ready! Hope trigger went ok for you. 
Clare, any news? Symptoms?

I had day 7 scan today 14 follicles on left, 7 on right. No idea if that's average or good or better really! Had one on each side measuring 12 all others were 7/8/9. Any thoughts?

Back in weds now! X


----------



## Snowy81

Tiny, yes will be sedated.  Hubby then has the job of taking eggs from Kingston ACU to London Bridge clinic where the fertilisation is done, then back to collect me!

Still 20 mins to go until trigger, about to read the instructions for a second time tonight!

Becca, sounds like you are progressing well and that you are just a couple of days behind me.  At my 7 day scan I had one measuring 15 and the rest under 10.  How are you feeling now?

Clare how are you getting on, only 2 days until your scan 

xx


----------



## Snowy81

Trigger done   

I have to admit to completely freaking before sticking the needle in but actually it did not hurt at all.  

Slightly worried that it took me a couple of seconds to realise I was not pushing the top down hard enough, but made sure it was back at zero before I removed the needle, did have a couple of drops of liquid drip down my leg though but hoping those don't matter.  Nothing I can do now anyway!!!

xx


----------



## Tiny21

Becca, all sounds pretty normal and good, they grow a lot so will be interesting on Wednesday.   Could be EC Friday, sat or might go to Monday,getting closer,   


Snowy, taking your eggs  , that sounds very strange? Never heard of that before   


Guess you have triggered now, well done   . Just seen your post! Well done, sounds fine, don't worry about tiny drops. I  doubt you will be up to working, you can't drive, cook or make decisions    for 24 hours and you are likely to be pretty sore, I am still a bit sore today and mine was wed. I didn't feel human from the sedative until tea time and I was in at 830, the next day I was hobbling as pretty sore. Everyone's different but your ovaries have been seriously swollen and take a long time to go back down. If you get to a 5 day transfer you might be ok too but a 3 day probably best getting ready for those embies to go back in, you don't still want to be sore when they had to go back in, so to speak! This time my recovery in theatre was longer than normal but I didn't leave till nearly 1 as you have to wee before you go  
Xxx


----------



## Snowy81

Thank you for the advice Tiny. 

Our hospital only does transport ivf, so everything up to and including egg collection! Seemed strange to me at first too but works quite well as saves a lot of travelling for scans etc....

Im looking fatter today!

Xx


----------



## Tiny21

I was very big the day before EC .  What time are you in? Late morning? X


----------



## chugabur1972

Good morning ladies,

Glad to hear everyone is getting on well  

Beccarob - Hope you had a lovely time at Chester Zoo    Good luck for your next scan.  Sounds like everything is going to plan.  Hope you are feeling well and keeping relaxed and calm.  Sending you lots of   and  

Snowy - Wow it's all happening now.  Good luck for tomorrow. Where do you have to go for your ec and et? We are under Oxford and live in Essex so go to a satalite facility for everything other then ec and et which also saves us a lot of travelling.  I would consider taking some time off between ec and et.  I've booked the week off but am going back after et (all being well that I get there).  Sending you lots of   and  

Tiny - Congratulations to you......how are you feeling today?  When is your OTD?  Can't believe you had to wait for all that time with a full bladder.....you have my full respect    Also sending you lots of   and  

As for me I think I spoke too soon about not having any dr symptoms   I think my cold was probably masking the headaches....never mind.  I'm getting nervous and excited about my first scan on wed as this is where things got to last time and they found a polyp.  I'm   for no more delays.....just wanna get onto this rollercoster ride now  

Anyway off to work now on a late shift so I will catch up with you all soon.

Take care
Clare xx


----------



## Snowy81

Tiny, I have to get to hospital at 9 tomorrow for a 9.15 collection.

Clare, I'm at kingston for egg collection and the bridge clinic at London bridge for transfer.  Good luck to you and becca for your scans tomorrow. 

Xx


----------



## beccarob5

Thanks ladies! Gosh I feel bloated and uncomfoetable tonight, like trapped wind!! Anyone else had that??

Tiny, how many days past collection can you test??

Good luck tomorrow snowy!! Xxxx


----------



## Tiny21

Clare, I had to empty my bladder twice and fill it back up!    Good luck for tomorrow   


Snowy, huge good luck for tomorrow, at least it's nice and early so not long to wait. Xxxx 


Beccarob, totally normal to feel like that as those follies grow, I have always felt pretty big and and uncomfortable when close to EC.    Hopefully means lots of nice follies and eggs in there.  Each clinic seems to do different with test dates ours is about 16 days post EC!   My EC was last wed (exactly a week earlier than Snowy  ) and test day 4th November. It's ages   


Feeling pretty normal today, lot less bloated, symptom spotting is a nightmare, I want symptoms   




Good luck everyone for tomorrow, lots going on


----------



## Snowy81

Tiny, pleased to hear you are feeling almost back to normal today.

Becca you just described how I am feeling tonight with the trapped wind and feeling bloated - feels like my belly has doubled in size since the weekend!  

xx


----------



## beccarob5

Phew, was panicking I'm starting with ohss! Look forward to everyone's news tomoz xx


----------



## Snowy81

Becca, I forgot to mention my clinic recommend 2-3 litres of water and a high protein diet to help ease the discomfort.  
xx


----------



## Tiny21

Drink loads of water, that is one thing I have been doing. Being big is normal   
Night all xx


----------



## Tiny21

Here's a little follicle dance for you all and fairy dust for those eggs Snowy


Look forward to news later
Xxxxx


----------



## Snowy81

Sitting on my recovery bed bored, waiting for hubby to get back to collect me and hopefully with news of how many eggs!

Collection itself was fine, didn't feel a thing!

How have the scans gone today for you lovely ladies?

Tiny, thank you for the dance, made me smile this morning

Xx


----------



## Tiny21

So glad it was ok, don't you know how many eggs?.  arghhh,  we need to know   


Hopefully there are lots, are you in pain now? I had to ask for extra pain relief this time but usually discomfort rather than pain, you will probably hobble out   


  That's  a close  a I can get to hubby motoring around with your eggs   
Xxx


----------



## chugabur1972

Hello ladies hope you are all well today.

Tiny - I love your pic of Snowy's hubbie motoring around with her eggs   Hope you are doing well and are resting up nicely  

Snowy - Hope you have a nice restful afternoon after your ec and they have some good news for you  

Beccarob - Hope you are feeling more comfortable today.  How soon after you started injecting did you start to feel bloated?  

I start my first injection tonight   On a late shift though so I'm going to come home in my lunch break.  The clinic said its fine to take the stuff with me but I don't feel like sneaking into the toilet like a drug addict    

Sending you all lots of   and  

Have a nice afternoon
Clare xx


----------



## Snowy81

Tiny, I LOVE that picture 

Eggs were counted once hubby out then to the bridge clinic and we have 7, so fingers crossed for the big call tomorrow     Currently only a small amount of discomfort.  Are you on 2 pessaries an evening?  I have also been given some antibiotics which I wasn't expecting.

Clare awesome news that you start injecting tonight - are you on menopur?  I think you are doing the right thing in going home to inject as it means you are in a much calmer environment to do it.  I was told not to worry about doing them at the same time each night, can be a couple of hours earlier or later if want to go out for the evening etc.  Let us know how you get on with the first one.

Becca, hope your scan went / goes well today and you have a collection date.

    to all

xx


----------



## Tiny21

7 is great   , well done, lets hope for great fertilisation tomorrow, are they all mature? How do you feel? Rest up xx   I was on antibiotics too as they drained a cyst and wanted to reduce the chance of infection never had them before though. Presume there is a reason for it? I am on 3 pessaries a day, 3 pills and a pessaries at night  , I have high luteal support due to lots of spotting pre my period. I have to tick them all of there are so many!   


Clare, hope the jab went well, I am feeling ok thank you, few more twinges today, almost like ovaries bit sore again, nothing major but different to yesterday, hoping a good sign but not feeling that positive. 


Beccarob any news? 


Busy little thread we have here   
Xxx


----------



## beccarob5

It is a busy little thread! I love it though, feel like I'm right on the journey with you all as there's just the four of us! Some of the other threads are just too busy - I can't keep up! Feeling less bloated today, last night got quite uncomfortable but today has been ok.

Scan went well again, all as it should be really I think, all follicles seemed to have grown 2 or 3 mm, so majority are around the 10-12 mark today. Continuing with 2 menopur vials an evening unless I her differently. Next stop for me is the scan on Friday morning again. A busy week this has been!! For all of us!

Snowy - Yippee, 7 that's great, will keep a close eye on thread for any more updates. Tiny - Keep resting!! How many days to go now?? Clare - Hope you're jab goes ok, I can honestly say it hasn't hurt me yet and remember each jab is a step along the road.

Sending everyone as much positive thoughts and energy as I can. Lots of love xxx


----------



## Snowy81

I love this thread, its like you are all here holding my hand  

No idea if there are mature or not   Guess that is the downside of the fertilisation being several miles away from the recovery room! I think the nurse in the recovery room was a cover nurse and when I asked her about the antibiotics she didn't know anything - had to ask someone else how often I was meant to take them.... They are the same ones though that I had after my HSG so I am guessing its to prevent an infection.

Becca, sounds like your follies are growing nicely, 3 trips for you to the hospital in one week, bet it feels like your second home!  Do you have far to travel to get there?


----------



## beccarob5

It's 45 minutes from my house, I'm in Wrexham and using Shrewsbury clinic. Yes 3 times is a lot. How often did you have to go? Had to do loads of extra appointments too as I'm an egg sharer. X


----------



## Sweet_bliss

I started down regging on the 16th october. Decided on a single shot.  On 2 occasions i was in tears for really silly things. I have had a light headache on 1 occasion.but My main symptom is extreme tiredness and watery discharge( sorry tmi). Af was just a day overdue. Just showed a couple of hours ago. But since we have a long weekend here wont be able to go back to clinic to start stims for 3 day. Lucky me!!!


----------



## Snowy81

That must feel like a bit of a mission Becca, although saying that our 5 mile journey to the hospital took 40 mins today.... At most I have been twice in a week and as the hospital is on the way to work its not been too bad.

Sweet bliss - welcome.  Pleased to hear your AF has arrived.  Where are you based to get a long weekend this weekend?  Typical isn't it that AF is only ever late when we want it to arrive for appointments, I know its easier to say than do, but try to enjoy the long weekend, 3 days will be here before you know it.


----------



## Tiny21

Hi sweetbliss, glad AF has arrived, lets hope we have all had our last afs for a considerable time, like 9 months       
Our clinic is well over an hour away and we were there every other day for scans, usually only a couple needed but think it was 3 this time, it isn't ideal having to travel to clinic 


Beccarob
Well done you for egg sharing   , think I was too old when we started! 
Shortly off to bed I think with the joy of final pessary of the day, only number 4 and 3 pills taken! 


More    tomorrow no doubt   
Night all 
X


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Hi Tiny 21. Yes that is what I pray   for too.  We want to finally have a little sibling for our daughter.  She keeps coming up to me touching my tummy and says mama where is baby? she is just 2 so how do you explain something like that to her. makes the wish for a little baby even stronger.  It took us over 2 and half years to conceive her naturally (our little miracle). 

Oh ladies can any one give me advice for the scan. My Dr said I should come in for an ultrasound during the time I have my period. Do they do an internal even though AF is still there?

Thanks


----------



## Tiny21

That's all I want, I don't want our little one to be an only child and yes I know we have already been blessed, not that 7 fertilt txs and having to use donor sperm is blessed really but we Are eternally grateful that science and maybe a few other forces has allowed us to have one gorgeous little boy, who we never thought we would have,, but we have every right to want another and it gets no easier that's for sure.  


I had a scan during AF, luckily not full heavy but yes it is still a internal   , they must be used to it   
Good luck


Keeping    for good fertilisation snowy x x x x


Morning everyone else xxxxx
Laying here with pessaries again


----------



## Tiny21

Just off out now and wondering what news Snowy? Probably but early for the call


----------



## Snowy81

Morning all.

Aren't the pessaries lovely and even nicer when you go to the loo afterwards!!!  (Sorry tmi)

We have had the call......
... from the 7 collected, 5 were mature so ICSI done on those 5 and 4 have fertilised, which is good news.  Obviously would have liked more so we could have had some on ice but we only need one and I am feeling positive that at least one will make it to transfer.

Currently provisionally booked for a 3 day transfer but if all a still good on Saturday will be going for 5 day.   

Feel almost normal today, belt is on one hole bigger than normal and a little bit of discomfort but generally feeling good!  Working from home so trying not to eat everything in the house!!

Sending positive vibes to you all

xxx


----------



## Tiny21

Great news, we had 5 and 4 last cycle. Glad you are feeling ok and pretty    too, well done, take it easy xxxx


----------



## beccarob5

Wowed, just sat down after day of work, sorting tea and Evan, my nearly 4 year old and lots of posts to read!! I love it. I'm same as today, very slight discomfort but generally fine. Scan and bloods again tomoz. Was think maybe it'd be nice for us all to post a bit about us on here? Where we live, which clinic we use, our jobs, lifestyle, family, positive ways to cope with infertility and of course ttc info?? I'll do mine this evening when I get on computer! Always replying on phone and it's soooo slow!!! Xxx


Snowy, that's ace: when will they ring you next now?? Clare how's jabbing going? X


----------



## Snowy81

Evening all, hope you have had a good day.  I have been so cold all day, despite having the heating on & now looking forward to curling up in bed!

Becca - good luck for tomorrow, let us know how you get on.  I'm not expecting another call until Saturday & even then it will only be if going to day 5 rather than 3...... I imagine though I will be tempted all day to call and ask for an update!

Clare - hopefully you are 2 jabs down now, hope you are feeling OK.

Hmmm a bit about me..... Well I live in Surrey, at Kingston clinic, currently just me and hubby although have  beautiful nieces on each side of the family.  Not sure about ways to cope, although whenever I feel down I remind myself that I still have my wonderful hubby regardless which is a blessing after the cancer.  Also went on a ******** cull the other week - people posting photos of their bumps, scans, daily pregnancy updates were the first to go -   but it made me feel good!  Oh and hubby & I try to go out for dinner once a week just the 2 of us (not really a coping with infertility thing as have done this for years and years but certainly helps to spend quality time together)  And plan B if this cycle fails is a luxury ski trip in Jan, maybe to the same place we went on honeymoon.

TTC info is briefly summarised in my signature but that does cut out the hassle of NHS red tape we had to go through and the pointless referral route we were sent down.  Highlight of which was being told 3 months after my lap &dye that the gyna should have done HSG not lap (or at least a HSG at same time as lap) as the state of my tubes don't matter as having IVF regardless - nice!!

Sorry now I have waffled on!

xx


----------



## Tiny21

Snowy, hope you are snuggled up now    I heard from the embryologist every day on every treatment, you need a daily update to see how they are developing, check they are developing normally and what grade they are, ring them   it will also give you a better idea of transfer day. 


Clare, how are the jabs going? 


Beccarob look forward to your update
Hi anyone else I have missed, off to bed now, will update with history tomorrow, nice toknow backgrounds of our virtual friends   
Xx


----------



## Wait

We did not have any kind of blood test to see if DR had worked - clinic just told us to go straight on to injections, gonal f. Is this common?

Slight hot flushes and a bit of nausea but other wise fine.


----------



## chugabur1972

Good evening ladies,

Hope everyone is keeping well and is keeping warm  

Snowy - Fantastic news that you have 4 fertilised and you are feeling positive....I think that's half the battle    Sending you lots of         for Saturday or Monday if they do stay strong for you   How are you feeling about it all.  Has it actually sunk in yet that this is really happening?

Tiny - Hope you are keeping well and staying positive.  Would be so lovely for you to be able to give your precious son a little brother or sister    I'm sending you lots of         for a successful journey.  When is your OTD?

Becca - What day are you on now of your injections and when is your ec booked for?  
I agree with you about some of the other threads.  I have a read through and have posted a few times but enjoy chatting with you girls and keeping up to date with how things are going.  It's nice to chat to people who know exactly what you are going through    Sending you lots of         for pain free stimms.

Hello sweet_bliss and welcome.  Sending you lots of         for another little miracle.

AFM - 2nd injection done and dusted.  Was so, so nervous about the first one.  My OH injected me as I couldn't do it to myself and I laughed after as I'd got myself into such a tizzy and it was fine.  A little sore when I had to do up my work trousers.  Struggling to get in them as it is so if I get really bloated then I'm gonna be bursting out of them  
When did you ladies start to notice any side effects and what were they?  I've read somewhere that drinking 2 litres of water a day helps with the bloating.  Would you agree?
Any other advice on how to make this process go as smoothly as possible?

A bit about me - 40 in December.....Hoping to get away for my birthday but don't want to book anything until we know the outcome of this adventure.  Live in Essex with my OH and Arnie our cat   we have been together 8yrs and have been TTC for 3yrs   having NHS funded treatment through Oxford Fertility Unit which is a 2hr 30min drive, scans etc we have at a satalite facility which is 1hr away so not too bad.  I work at my local airport as a team leader, love my job but it can be exhausting some days especially if we have delays    I am blessed with a very supportive family & an adorable niece and nephew.  Really   for a little one of our own but for some reason I just don't see it happening.......if it doesn't then I've already told my family and OH that I'm running off to Vegas to become a show girl    I think stupid humor is our way of coping with our situation  
At the end of the day we are blessed with good health so I'm not going to grumble......too much  

Anyway I've waffled on too much so I'm going to wish you all a happy Friday and a lovely relaxing weekend.

 to you all.

Clare xx


----------



## chugabur1972

Snowy81 said:


> Clare awesome news that you start injecting tonight - are you on menopur? I think you are doing the right thing in going home to inject as it means you are in a much calmer environment to do it. I was told not to worry about doing them at the same time each night, can be a couple of hours earlier or later if want to go out for the evening etc. Let us know how you get on with the first one.


Sorry Snowy, yes I am on menopur? Is that what you were on? xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Good morning ladies. 

Chugabur1972 : Thank you. Try to stay positive I know thats sometimes hard to do but its the only thing we can hang on to that little bit of hope that soon we will have our bfp  too. It makes it all a little easier when you have a place like this to come to and know that you have lovely ladies here who are going through the same thing and are ready to support you. 

Snowy: 4 eggs thats great! Preying that you get your bfp   this cycle. Hope that your 2 ww will pass smoothly. 

As for me Im feeling down today. Im struggling with my weight im only 6 kg over my ideal weight with a bmi of approx 26 so its not too bad but even though this morning i saw the scale go up by 1 kg although im eating healthy its killing me. My period is also soo heavy this time. I guess my hormones are just going crazy. I could just sit here and cry this minute. 

Hope all of you ladies are all well. Xxx


----------



## Snowy81

Evening all.

Hope everyone is OK.

Tiny - is this the last weekend for you before test day?  Sorry this is a very TMI question but are you getting a lot of discharge from the pessaries?

Wait - I had scans to check on DR but no blood tests, as if the whole process isn't confusing enough, every clinic seems to do things differently.  Have you started stims now?

Becca - how did you get on today, eager to hear your news.

Clare - yes I was on menopur, but injecting into thigh rather than belly.  Its funny isn't it, how much we worry about doing that first one for it to turn out to be easy!

Sweet bliss - sending lots of hugs your way and hope you are feeling a bit better than this morning.

AFM - I feel FAT today.  Seems like the minimal bloating during dr and stims has caught up with me, I look like I have more than doubled in size.  And to make it worse my appetite  which disappeared over the last 2 months (since starting on bcp, then dr and stims) is now back BIG time, but as soon as I eat I feel uncomfortable!!  Oh and my boobs are getting sore and heavy - standard post ovulation for me, but noticing it more this month as last bleed was withdrawal bleed from bcp so didn't have all the normal joys which go with it! 

xxx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi everyone
Need to do quick catch up!   

Snowy - how are your embies today? Still developing nicely I hope?      What meds are you on? I have loads - utrogestan pessaries - I try and lay down for a good 20 mins after (the clinic say to do this if possible) and think this does improve things but yes still discharge, I wear a panty liner all day. Not from the cyclogest though as they are back door   !!  Test day is a week on Sunday   , can't believe its so far away. I have felt very bloated on previous txs at this point but not so much this time and food makes it worse but this time just feel fat!   Are you in tomorrow? Or have they done really well and holding till Monday?? 

Wait - I had downreg scan but on some txs this was just bloods before stimming, they usually like to check you are downregged before starting stimms. 

Becca - what is your news today? 

Clare, thank you. I was on menopur as well but gonal f this time as well and me too in thigh. 

Sweet bliss - how are you now?       

Little potted history of us (or not so potted maybe  )! 
Started TTC, dont' really know! A long time ago. When it didn't happen bought a kit that Boots did at the time for men and women, I never got around to doing my test but OH did and it indicated poss problem which led to him going to doc to find 0 sperm. Initial doc awful but since then great support. Had biopsy but sadly nothing there so torture of debating our options, all the time age not on side and ended up concluding we woudl use donor sperm. Local clinic didn't have any available without huge wait and had huge arguments with PCT but eventually won and got funding transferred. In the meantime we funded 4 DIUIs at a clinic over 2 hours away, regret these now tbh, the cost and the travelling etc. but at the time so frightened of IVF and it does work. During this time both of my younger sisters got pregnant at the same time, I had such a hard time dealing with that, we are so close (but don't live close sadly) and I just couldn't handle it, still a sore area for me though I love and adore my nieces and nephews and did the minute they were born, people say bumps are harder than babies and would agree with that (one set of natural twins in there which made it even harder when we only wanted one). 
This is out 9th cycle, 5 DIUIs and 4 IVF/ICSIs, sadly this time we are having to use a different donor as ours isn't available for reasons out of our and his control and that made the last cycle even harder as that was still with him. So that was another hurdle as our little boy is just gorgeous we wanted a genetic sibling if possible. 
We live in East Yorkshire with family all still in Norfolk, at Care Sheffield but travel to Care Nottingham for EC and ET as they sedate, Sheffield don't   , age is really against us which is just adding to the pressure. 

This site has honestly been my lifeline and have met a couple of people from here and have one great virtual friend from here though we haven't yet met. 

Well there we have it!   

 let's hope our little embies, whatever stage they are at are strong little things and battling on to give us all those lovely lines/words on HPT and continue to develop into gorgeous little people       We need that Sticky Vibe image I have seen but I can't find it.


----------



## Snowy81

Hi, hope everyone has got their feet up today and keeping warm.

A very surreal day for us today, now pupo - eeeek!

Have one "perfect" 8 cell embryo on board. Plus 2 average 7 cell and 1 dividing too quickly but still ok 9 cell still in the lab to see if any make it to blast before freezing.

Tiny, glad its not just me with the discharge. I am on cyclogest only, 2 a night from ec until tonight and then from tomorrow one morning and one evening. A week sunday seems like forever away but hope the next week flies by, we have been told to test 2 weeks from egg collection, wonder why it is different? 

Sending everyone lots of positive vibes (can't do smilies from phone!)


----------



## beccarob5

Hi all, sorry not posted. Been so sicky and tired last too days not had any energy! Anyway, great news snowy!! Got everything crossed for you. I've now got 30 follicles at last scam on fri, most of which are good! Downside is how I'm feeling, I've been prescribed cabergoline to try and stop me going into ohss. Ec Monday at 9am, so trigger tonight at 10pm. Only 2 more sleeps to get through! Xx


----------



## Snowy81

Wow 30 Becca, that is amazing, although sorry to hear how bad you are feeling.  It is good though that they are giving you something to help prevent OHSS.
Good luck with the trigger tonight and enjoy your drug free day tomorrow.
xxx


----------



## chugabur1972

Hello to you all on this cold winters day....

Snowy - Congratulations on being PUPO   I'm so happy for you and I am sending you lots of         for a positive result.  Rest up and stay positive    

Tiny - Sounds like you have had a very tough time bless you.  I'm wishing you all the luck in the world and   that you get the little miracle you deserve.  The wait must be so difficult.  I hope you are not feeling too stressed  

Sweet_bliss - Thank you for your kind words.  You are so right about these forums, it certainly does make things a little easier as you can chat to people who understand and support you.  I hope you are keeping well  

Becca - Glad to hear you have 30 follies but sorry to hear to hear you have been feeling poorly and about the ohss concern.  Hope the cabergoline helps and you start to feel better very soon.  Good luck for Monday EC and enjoy your drug free day tomorrow   sending you lots of        

Wait - How are you feeling....hope the nausea has worn off for you, that's just horrible  

AFM - I will be having my 4th injection tonight.  So far so good (touch wood   ), trying to keep up the water intake....easier said then done, get bored keep popping off to the loo  

Take care ladies and         to you all.

Clare xx


----------



## Tiny21

Very cold, had some snow last night here and some sleet today   


Snowy, great news    PUPO lady, that OTD is so much earlier than mine!! Mine is a week and a half from EC   you are tempting me now to test early but that would be at the point I tested last time and got my chemical preg, I know I should wait till OTD    Was your transfer ok? Did you choose one or would they only do one? 


Feeling a bit more chilled now, you just don't know, it's so hard.


Beccarob, that is a lot of follies, lets hope lots of eggs but a definite oHSS risk, glad that are giving you something. Good luck with trigger jab, have you set your alarms? Keep drinking lots   how are you feeling now?


Hi wait   


Clare keep plodding on with the jabs and drinking   




Can't believe this weather, hoping to do a pumpkin trial tomorrow with little boy but will have to see what weather brings. 


So hope there is a lot of          


In a few weeks the odds would say that some of us will be pregnant!!!!!!!!!  
Xxxxx


----------



## beccarob5

Slept for 2 hours. Feel better but still nauseous and extremely tired. Both alarms set! Eager to find out if you chose to have 1 put in snowy or if you had no choice!?!? Love to everyone from my sofa!!


----------



## Tiny21

Thought you would all probably love this - adds to the madness but hey ho   
This is what happens in a 2 day transfer:
> 1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing.
> 2dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
> 3dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
> 4dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 5dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining.
> 6dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining.
> 7dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining. Tue
> 8dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells.
> 9dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood.
> 10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops.
> 11dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops.
> 12dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT.
>
> This is what happens in a 3 day transfer:
> 1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
> 2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
> 3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
> 5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
> 6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
> 7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
> 8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
> 9dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
> 10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
> 11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT
>
> This is what happens in a 5 day transfer (blasts):
> 1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
> 3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
> 4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
> 5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
> 6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
> 7dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
> 8dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
> 9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## Snowy81

Tiny, snow already? I'm jealous, if its going to be so cold I want snow with it.

Love your last post and yes it probably will sen d me nuts as I bet i now refer to it at least twice a day! Does it tempt you even more to test early? 

Our acu doctor and nurses had said provided have good quality embryos would only be allowed to have 1 transferred and went on loads about risks of multiple preg. So when got the call yesterday from clinic doing transfer I.was amazed when they asked over the phone if wanted 1 or 2 back as really wasn't expecting the choice.  So choose just to have the one which apparantly is the sensible thing to do & the one on board stood out from the rest. If they told me couldnt pick the best from 2, would have had both transferred.


Becca, hope the trigger shot went well and Clare, I feel your pain with going to the loo all the time but its worth it.

I hope unlike me everyone else has managed to make the most of the extra hour sleep! I have not slept properly for the last 3 nights, keep waking up after just 3 hours sleep, then struggle to get back yo sleep


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Hi ladies sorry for not being around for a couple of days. Have been spending some time with the family. How is everyone doing today? I’m feeling better now although still not 100%. I guess it’s just being so tired and on top of that having AF.

Tiny21:  I know how it feels when everyone around you is pregnant. Back in January my Sister in law and brother announced that they were expecting their second baby after only a month of trying. I was green with envy. 2 weeks later I found out that 2 of my friends were pregnant. And another was about to give birth. Not only that but not matter where I looked it just seemed every woman was pregnant. It drove me nuts I mean come on how much torture can a woman take. Well my sister in law just gave birth about a month ago and when I held my niece I was almost in tears. I love my niece and nephew so much but you understand how hard it is holding such a precious little one in your arms and wishing it was your own.  Loved your last post as you said it adds to the madness we all are already in. but hey whats a little more madness now right  haha

Beccarob5: wow 30 follicles that’s amazing. Best of luck for your EC. Hope you will be feeling better soon.  

Snowy :  Praying that this little one will stick and you get you BFP soon.  

AFM: I went in today to have my ultrasound and blood tests done.  My uterus was nice and clean about 2-3mm in thickness. Dr said that is a great starting line. All results came back great so I was allowed to start my stimulation today :-D So Excited. I’m on a very low dose to begin with (150ml) daily. Dr said due to my age and general health she doesn’t want to overdo it from the beginning. My next ultrasound will be in a week where she will my adjust meds if necessary.  

Have any of you used a hot water bottle during stimulation?  And any other advice you give during this time?
xxx


----------



## beccarob5

What a day! Not up to filling you all in yet as exhausted, but in a nutshell, egg collection was today. In night dh was struck down with chronic sickness and diarrhoea, had to be both driven to unit to avoid me catching anything. Neither of us slept much. Road closed en route, huge diversion. Late by 15 mins. Dh produced sample then had to sit in car outside. Wc went ok, very dire afterwards, was sick and passed out trying to get home!! Another 2 hours in recovery. 1 hour journey from hell home. Cried and cried once I got
In my own bed!!

On the  plus side, 24 eggs collected!!!! Have to give half to my recipient so 12 left for our IVF. Phoning us at 10 tomoz to see how they've got on!!

Any other news??


----------



## Tiny21

Quickie and will be back later, what a day beccarob! Nightmare for you, really hope you both feel better soon xxx great eggs there   , well done, fab number   


Sweetbliss, yes hot water bottle good during stimms 


Back later, tea time for little man then pumpkin carving later  
Xx


----------



## Snowy81

Quick one from me tonight as well, as I am shattered 

Sweet Bliss - hope the first injection went well, I was also only on 150 menopur.  Only advice I can give is water, water, water and then some more water!

Becca - Oh my, what a day and I feel so much for you.  Hope you and dh are starting to recover now, but as you say on the plus 12 eggs for you is amazing, well done girl.  I will be thinking of you at 10am tomorrow and hope its more good news.

Tiny - how is the pumpkin looking??

Clare - hope the stims are still gong well, how are you feeling now?

AFM I am tired and moody!  Thought I was doing OK up to now with the moods, but I really should be wearing an approach with caution sign today!  And poor hubby has been ill since we got back from clinic on Saturday and unfortunately my moods ran out of sympathy yesterday afternoon  - Its meant to be me taking it easy, not looking after a sick hubby, cleaning, cooking and working!

xx


----------



## chugabur1972

Good evening ladies,

Snowy - Poor hubby but poor you.....you are absolutely right you should be taking it easy    You have every right to wear an approach with caution sign the amount of hormones that are pumping round your body at the moment.  Sending you big   and hope today has been a better day for you xx

Tiny - Hope you are still hanging on in there with a positive smile  

Becca - oh my what a day    you poor love I really do feel for you.  What fantastic news though on your eggs.  Sending you lots of   and positive energy   

Sweet_bliss - hope you are feeling well and are getting on ok with your stimms.  Yes I too have heard that a hot water bottle is good and plenty of water    Good luck with your scan next week.

AFM - I'm on my 7th injection tonight and they are starting to get tougher to get in   Got my scan tomorrow to see if everything is as it should be.  Touch wood have not had any major concerns.......just a few twinges here and there.  How was everyone else with symptoms of stimms?

Take care ladies and catch up with you all soon xx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Ladies
Pumpkin is now carved in the shape of a witch!!! Thank you internet and OH, who was most reluctant, but produced a good pumpkin!!! 

Snowy - how are you today?   How are you feeling? 

Becca - what was the news today     

Sweetbliss - one more day closer, how are the stimms going? Water, protein, not from concentrate pineapple juice, brazil nuts are all good for stimms.   (move little people, on my screen they are not dancing? !   )      This can be your follie dance! Have had to add the weight lifters now too  

Clare, hope the scan tomorrow is good, we find the injections get harder to get in - I honestly think your legs toughen up, seems to reduce the pain but OH said tricky. 

I hope I havent missed anyone? Sorry if I have. 

Still hanging in there, occasional positive moments but just find it so hard not knowing what's going on in there, 2ww madness is certainly true and they get no easier 

               to everyone xxx


----------



## beccarob5

Just an update: was sick all night after my ec, was poorly all day yesterday but managed a better nights sleep last night and feeling better today! Out of my 12 eggs only 4 fertilised even though they were all mature. They're not really sure why!! Phoned this morning and we now have 1x2cell grade 1 and 3 x 4cell (2xgrade 1 & 1 grade 3). May have transfer tomorrow but hoping and praying we get to a day5 transfer. What other news do we have ladies Xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Happy Halloween Everyone.

I'm so exhausted today, took my 2 year old daughter to a Halloween party. But its becoming hard keeping my eyes open. My doctor told me the extreme tiredness is coming from the down regulation drugs. Other wise I'm doing great. Stimms are much easier to give myself then i thought. Day 4 today and sometimes feeling some twinges in my ovaries. Getting a little bloated already. Can feel my jeans getting snug. Makes me want to cry have to keep reminding myself its for a good reason.  Can't wait for my next appointment to see how many follies are growing. I'm having the munchies as well which is really bad because when I get the munchies its usually for chocolate   . is eating fresh pineapple just as good as juice? or does it need to be juice?

Chugabur : Hope your scan goes well tomorrow    Thanks for all those little dancers. thats how i'm imagining my follies right now. Having a little party.  

Beccarob : glad you are feeling better today. Hows your hubby?  Praying that your little embies make it to day 5   .

Snowy: How are you feeling today? Sorry to hear your hubby is sick. Hope he gets better soon so you can rest and just think of yourself. 

So I'm off for now. going to give myself a shot and then off to bed. 

Good night


----------



## Tiny21

Just a quickie as racing to go out!!!,   something we never do! Cinema to see Bond.


Not pineapple sweetbliss as it can cause uterine contractions


Beccarob how are you now. Poor you    we had low fertilisation as well but you still have some and would definitely get to transfer xxxxxxx  


Might pop on later
Enjoy Halloween


----------



## chugabur1972

Happy Halloween Ladies,

Tiny - Hope you enjoyed Bond and are keeping well  

Sweet_bliss - Hope you feel a bit brighter tomorrow after a nice sleep.  I'm like you with the chocolate munchies.  Not sure if its just bloating or if I'm putting on weight    

Becca - Glad to hear you are feeling better today.  Any more news on the ET?         

Snowy - Hope you are keeping well and have managed to rest up.

AFM - I had my scan today.  They said there are 2 good sized follies (16 & 14 on one and 16 & 12 on the other) and 3 small ones.  Lining is doing well.  Call from clinic this afternoon to advise me to reduce my dose from 300 to 225 for the next two days.  Does anyone know if this is standard procedure? The clinic called when I was napping and I didn't think to ask the question   

Take care ladies xx


----------



## Snowy81

Evening all.

Clare, sounds like your scan went well today, when is your next scan.  I don't know about reducing the dose, but I was only on 150 of menopur.  With 300 are you having to mix 4 bottles of powder, that must take a while!

Tiny - enjoy Bond, I hate going to the cinema (purely because I can not sit still for 30 mins let along for the duration of a film!) but have promised hubby to go & see Bond so have that excitement to look forward too!

Sweet bliss, hope you feel better after a good nights sleep.  When is your next appointment?

Becca - Glad to hear you are feeling better, sending your 4 embies lots of   .  Did you have ICSI done?  Fingers crossed for your transfer.

AFM:  Hubby is almost back to normal, think it was food poisoning so at least I didn't catch it!  I am feeling a better after a couple of reasonable nights sleep - think I even managed 7 hours last night which is a record for a week night for me.  Still looking very bloated - either that or I have to accept to putting on weight over the last 2 weeks...... Unfortunately none of our remaining embryos were good enough to freeze - by day 5 one had given up, the 2 others weren't quite at blast so taken to day 6, one made blast but was poor quality   BUT it only takes one right and that one is currently safely where it should be   

xxx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Feeling a little better today. My next scan will be on Sunday ( Just to clarify where I live Sunday is a weekday. our weekends are Friday,Saturday).  Okay I wont eat pineapple thanks for letting me know. All these things are just so confusing. 

Tiny: How did you like the movie. Hope you had a nice evening  

Chugabur: Not much I can help you with since I'm still at the very beginning of Stims. Sorry

Snowy: Glad to hear your hubby is doing better, and that it wasn't contagious. 7 hours is great that just something i wish I could do  . As you said it only takes one. So I Pray that this little blast is an extra sticky one.     

Thats it for me at the moment. Going to take a quick nap while my daughter is taking hers.

xx


----------



## beccarob5

Evening all, I am now PUPO!!! 2 Grade 2 embies put in this morning. A 6 cell and a 10 cell. Oops teas arrived. Back shortly! Xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

I feel a little stupid right now but what does PUPO mean?


----------



## Tiny21

Pregnant until proven otherwise


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Oh thanks


----------



## Snowy81

Whoop whoop, congrats becca. Hears to a speedy 2ww with bfp at the end.

I spoke too soon yesterday and had awful night sleep again 

Sweet Bliss enjoy your weekend Xx

Tiny, how are you managing to resist testing?

Clare do you scan again tomorrow?

Xx


----------



## chugabur1972

Good evening ladies....bloomin cold today  

Becca - Congratulations on being PUPO.  Sending you lots of   and  .  
 that your embies bed down well and get nice and comfy xx

Snowy - Sorry to hear you didn't sleep well.  Sorry to hear your others didn't make it but you are absolutely right....it only takes one.  Sending you lots of   and   

Sweet_bliss - Whereabouts do you live?  I've never heard of a Fri-Sat weekend.    Hope you had a nice nap.

Tiny - How long now til your test date?  Hope you are well.

AFM - I have another scan tomorrow and hope to find out if we are still on for EC on Monday.  Injections are getting more painful.  Last night my OH injected me and it hurt so much I yelped and he pulled the needle out in a panic.  When he put it in again I had the giggles   and after it burnt so much.  

Take care ladies xx


----------



## chugabur1972

Sorry ladies...just one more thing.....

Constipation   Any advice on how to ease it?

Thank you and sorry for TMI


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Chugabar i use fybogel. From the pharmacy. Its a fiber powder u mix with water and drink twice daily. Its save during pregnancy and breast feeding. Really helps me.


----------



## Sweet_bliss

I have been living in dubai for 15 years  before i got here i never heard of a fri sat weekend either so it took some getting used to  . But after 15 years a sat sun weekend has started to feel wierd to me hahae


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Sorry for the short answers Just heading to bed will write tomorrow. Good night ladies xx


----------



## beccarob5

Whoop whoop! So excited tonight, now I start the 2ww!

Sorry been so off grid recently, been so ill, was anyone else like that at end if stimms or after ec?

Now how's everyone doing and where are you all up to? Tiny I know you test on Saturday is it? How about you snowy?

Clare and sweet bliss where are you both up to and how are you feeling?

Wishing everybody lots of luck, sending you positive vibes and remembering you in my prayers!

Bec xxx


----------



## Tiny21

Well done Bec, welcome to the madness. I really hope you feel better soon, I wouldn't say it is common to feel so poorly. 

Chuga - hope the constipation eases, seems it is a common side effect   OH did a jab where I yelled out, not nice. Hope they are all more smooth from now. 

Snowy how are you today? 

Night Sweetbliss   

The new Bond film is good   

AFM feeling pretty   and low today. Did a test, a cheapie, this morning and negative again. Reading around I really really think a test would start to show something by now as our OTD is so late (18 days after EC), can't seem to shake the negative feelings now at all. 

xx and


----------



## Snowy81

Tiny, sending you lots of      and really hoping for you that there is a good reason you were given your otd date and turns positive by tomorrow.


----------



## chugabur1972

Hello ladies,

I'm all set for EC on Monday 11am    Starting to get very nervous now but   everything works out well.

My scan today showed 1x22, 1x18, 1x13, 1x11 on the right and 1x21, 1x19 on the left along with some smaller ones on both sides.  The clinic think that come Monday there will be 6 lovely follies to get eggs from  

So my trigger shot is tomorrow at 10pm  

OH went out to get me some prune juice today so hopefully the constipation will ease up soon  

Tiny - sending you lots of         please don't trust a cheap old testing stick.  Hope you are feeling a bit better today and good luck for your OTD xx

Snowy & Becca - Hope you are well and the 2ww is not torturing you too much.  When is your OTD?

Sweet_bliss - Wow Dubai I've never been but have heard that its lovely.  Hope you are keeping well and the injections are not causing you too much stress.  Good luck with your scan on Sunday.

Take care ladies xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Good Evening Ladies  

Chugabur ~ Good Luck with you EC will be thinking of you   .  Yeah Dubai is a nice place the only thing that gets me down are the 50 degree summers :-S. 

Tiny ~ I agree with Chugabur dont trust those cheap tests. This isn't over until AF shows her ugly face. So I'm   for you that you will get your BFP soon.   

Snowy & Becca ~ how is your 2ww going? hope you guys are relaxing as much as possible.    

AFM: I felt pretty good all day. This evening i started to have a bit of discomfort in the Ovary area but i'm hoping that is normal? I finally got around to watching the movie "What to Expect While You're Expecting" and let me tell you by the end of the movie I was crying my eyes out. Gotta love those hormones  !!!! 

Hope all of you are well xxx


----------



## Snowy81

Evening all.

Tiny, how are you feeling today? I'm still sending you lots of    .

Clare, excellent news, enjoy your drug free day on Sunday and fingers crossed for you on Monday. 

Sweet Bliss, I am sure pain in the ovary area is normal & pleased to hear you have had a good day.

Becca, how are you feeling today?

AFM, still feel fat! And confused when to test. Clinic said 2 weeks from egg collection. Ec was 
Wednesday a week ago so do I test Wednesday or Thursday.  Thinking Thursday myself!

 And   to all.


----------



## chugabur1972

Silly question....when you go for EC do you take a dressing gown and slippers with you?


----------



## Florence5

Hey Chugabur   just getting the tail end of this thread - and saw yours on whether to take a gown in - my hospital advised yes (NHS) but never even opened my bag- instead received one of those "terribly dignified" gowns that tie at the back.   Doesn't really matter once you're on the trolley and the anaesthetic kicks in   off for ET tomorrow, I think we become hyper aware of any physical sensations in DR, hot flushes, headaches, insane thirst, best of luck to you in your journey   xxxx


----------



## chugabur1972

Thanks Florence,

Oh no those gowns they are awful, so stiff as if they've never seen any fabric conditioner  

Good luck with your ET tomorrow and your 2ww     

Clare xx


----------



## Tiny21

Chuga, I took dressing gown and wore it down to theatre over the lovely backless gown!! No slippers though as we we given clogs. Good luck xxx

Snowy, such different test dates, I posted a poll on it, trying to cling to hope, it would be wed for you then, my clinic is 18 days post EC. My test the the other day was 14 Days post EC so hoping its wrong. This is interesting
 
http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=12. You can change the days post.
[/size]Ovulation/egg collection.
[/size]
[/size]Clare, good luck with trigger, set alarms!! 
[/size]
[/size]Sweetbliss, how's it going? Twinges down there very normal, all adjusting after all that stimming! 
[/size]
[/size]Afm had another low day today, seem to have given up but know I shouldn't. Might test tomorrow with decent test, can't feel much lower
[/size]Come on embies be settled in in there PLEASE  

/links


----------



## Tiny21

Sorry, after posting link iPad went all weird   


Hope I haven't missed anyone 
Xx


----------



## Tiny21

I know OTD is tomorrow but as its a late OTD pretty confident a Clearblue would show today


----------



## chugabur1972

Oh Tiny my heart goes out to you   but please don't give up hope.  I know we have to be realistic but never say never.

My thoughts are with you xx


----------



## beccarob5

I'm so sorry Tiny, I can't imagine how you must be feeling. At least it's not over til AF shows up. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Oh Tiny im really sorry but its still not over i have read that some people didnt get a positive home pregnancy test until they were 6 weeks along. I still pray for you bfp . Sending lots of love your way. xx


----------



## Snowy81

Tiny, so sorry to hear that but as the other say its not over until AF arrives so still    for you.

Clare - yes I took dressing gown and slippers, was pleased to have dressing gown as was waiting about 20 mins to go into theatre to nice to be able to cover up the hospital one and feel less exposed.  Also wore slippers to walk across into the theatre room.  It wasn't until I was in the theatre room though that I remembered I still had my pants on     

   to all

xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Hope you ladies are having a great weekend. 

Tiny~ how are you doing today?

Snowy ~ what about you? How is the 2 ww? 

Chugabur ~ bet you are excited about tomorrow? Praying all goes well for you   .

AFM ~ im feeling really tired again. And have a very full and heavy feeling down below. I went for my ultrasound today. Have 10 follies on right side and 5 on the left. 2 are at 13 mm and the rest are between 8-11 mm. My uterus is at 9mm. Dr told me that i will most probably be ready for EC on thursday. Im to continue on 150 ml gonal f and have to go in again in 2 days for another check up.  Quite nervous and excited now. 

Xx


----------



## chugabur1972

Hello ladies,

Sweet_bliss -  Thank you I am excited and nervous about tomorrow.  Sounds like it is all going well for you.  Suddenly starts going very quickly doesn't it  

Snowy - Was your EC appointment time just for you or is it like day stay when a few people all arrive at the same time and get seen in turn?  Hope you are keeping well  

Becca - Hope you are keeping well too  

Tiny - Thinking of you and sending you lots of   Take care of yourself xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Yea it does go so fast from having a consultation to already being at egg collection its crazy but exciting. 

Sorry becca didnt mean to leave you out on my last post i dont know why but i thought i had asked about you already . Really sorry hows your 2 ww going? Hope all is well.


----------



## Snowy81

Sunday evening blues, made worse by it being dark so early 

Clare, yes my EC time was just for me, although was about 20 mins after appointment time that I went into theatre and had to be there 30 mins before appointment time!  Think the EC time has to just be for you as has to be timed with the trigger shot.  Good luck for tomorrow, fingers crossed for you.

Tiny, how are you today?  Sending lots of   

Sweet bliss, sounds like your scan went well today and you are almost ready for collection 

Becca, how are you finding the 2ww so far?  When how long after EC / ET is your test date?

AFM, until today 2ww was going OK, kind of just carrying on as normal but what with the weather being so miserable today I had been surfing the internet for all things 2ww related - doh, stupid thing to do!  I don't feel any different to normal so not sure what to expect on test date (Wednesday, although that is early according to some sites)..... Brought my pee sticks today so lets see if I manage to resist temptation now they are in the house.  First time I have had a genuine reason to even buy then.... only other time was when I went to doc a couple of years ago about pre period spotting and her answer was to do a pregnancy test and get smear test done, despite me sitting there with 6 months worth of cycle history and a period 2 weeks before hand! - great work for what a year later turns out to be endo!

    and      to all

xx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi girls
Will prob be a bit quiet for a while - probably spending time doing research into clinics and txs and over 40 issues    

Not a great day, feel like I have gone so far backwards to be here again, just keep seeing families around now with more than one child and really noticing it, like you do when you are so desparate for number 1.  People on the outside just take it so for granted.  Think I will have   moments again for a while now. Back at work on Tue and dreading that really as I don't feel great, have a nasty cough and bit of a cold, think just run down now. 

Snowy, I think your OTD is early but each clinic is different, that website I shared a link from seems to say 16 days post EC is the optimum time to test. Please dont' test before - I didn't used to and then this time did and so regret it, yes obviously a BFP is great but anything else just puts you on a downer early and often too early. 

Good news Sweetbliss - it will all be happening soon! 

Clare, EC is timed so they usually book you in and are very good at seeing you promptly as the trigger is timed, though our doc once explained that there is more leeway within it than we might think but my ec has never been delayed. Good luck

Becca    

xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

I've just down regulated today with prostap (one off injection) lost a few drops of prostap when trying to release air, hopefully that's ok though!!  

Scan in 10 days to check before I start stimming xx 

I'm also on the pill for 7 days as I had a cyst that went away & my ivf doc wants to make sure it doesn't grow back, hence the microgynon pill for a week xx


----------



## chugabur1972

Tiny21 said:


> Hi girls
> Will prob be a bit quiet for a while - probably spending time doing research into clinics and txs and over 40 issues
> 
> Not a great day, feel like I have gone so far backwards to be here again, just keep seeing families around now with more than one child and really noticing it, like you do when you are so desparate for number 1. People on the outside just take it so for granted. Think I will have  moments again for a while now. Back at work on Tue and dreading that really as I don't feel great, have a nasty cough and bit of a cold, think just run down now.
> 
> Snowy, I think your OTD is early but each clinic is different, that website I shared a link from seems to say 16 days post EC is the optimum time to test. Please dont' test before - I didn't used to and then this time did and so regret it, yes obviously a BFP is great but anything else just puts you on a downer early and often too early.
> 
> Good news Sweetbliss - it will all be happening soon!
> 
> Clare, EC is timed so they usually book you in and are very good at seeing you promptly as the trigger is timed, though our doc once explained that there is more leeway within it than we might think but my ec has never been delayed. Good luck
> 
> Becca
> 
> xx


Hello Tiny,

Just wanted to wish you well and hope that you are taking care of yourself.

Thank you for all your kind words and support.

Good luck with your search and I really do hope that things work out for you.

Take care
Clare xx


----------



## chugabur1972

Hello ladies,

Had my EC collection yesterday.  All went well   although I'm a little bit sore but its worth it.  Collected 6 eggs and they decided to go with ICSI which was always a back up for us.  Got the call today that out of the 4 that were mature enough, 3 have fertilised   therefore we are still on for day 3 or 5 (fingers crossed) transfer.  Now need to relax and   they continue to stay strong for a day 5 transfer.

Ivfmamma - Welcome to this crazy journey   good luck with your scan x

Snowy - Hope you are feeling a bit brighter today    Good luck with your test tomorrow.  I will be   for you that you get a positive result.  Lots of   and  

Sweet_bliss - Hope you are doing well.  Have you had your scan yet?

Becca - How are things.  When do you test?

Take care ladies and stay strong xx


----------



## beccarob5

Tiny I'm so sorry to hear that is was negative. I wish you all the luck in the world and hope you get a much wanted sibling for your little one soon. Xx

Ahhh snowy, it's nearly here!! How on earth have u resisted not testing early?? How many dpt was your transfer?? I test on 15th and am starting to go crazy with it now! Did a test this morning to check  shot is out of my system and it was. It was negative. Now I'm praying next time I do a test it's positive and I constantly thinking about symptoms/twinges/implantation bleeds! How are you?

Clare: so happy you got 3 on the boil! Well done. Keep us posted! 

Sweet bliss: where are u up to?

AFM: see above, going mad on 2ww. Just back on my feet a week after ec. Am convinced I was over stimulated and had a bad reaction to ec. Have been so poorly!

Sending everyone all my love, thoughts and prayers as we ride this rollercoaster together!


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Hello ladies,

Tiny ~ so sorry that your test came back negative. Its totally understandable that you want some time to your self. Just remember that we are here if you need to talk  . Really praying that you will soon get a positive result.  

Chugabur~ thats great news. Grow little embies grow  . 

Becca ~ i can imagine that your 2 ww is driving you crazy. Im not even there yet and im already impatient  cant wait to hear your news  

Ivfmama ~ welcome here is hoping your journey is a success   

Snowy ~ how are you feeling today?  

AFM ~ had my second ultrasound today. And was scheduled for EC thur morning. All follies are a good size and endometrium is also perfect. Dr actually had to go uterus hunting today because my ovaries are taking up so much space that she couldnt see my uterus at first   i seriously look about 4-5 months pregnant . So im triggering tonight in about 1 hour to get the ball rolling. Hoping that there will be plenty of mature eggs  
Xx


----------



## chugabur1972

Sweet_bliss said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Tiny ~ so sorry that your test came back negative. Its totally understandable that you want some time to your self. Just remember that we are here if you need to talk  . Really praying that you will soon get a positive result.
> 
> Chugabur~ thats great news. Grow little embies grow  .
> 
> Becca ~ i can imagine that your 2 ww is driving you crazy. Im not even there yet and im already impatient  cant wait to hear your news
> 
> Ivfmama ~ welcome here is hoping your journey is a success
> 
> Snowy ~ how are you feeling today?
> 
> AFM ~ had my second ultrasound today. And was scheduled for EC thur morning. All follies are a good size and endometrium is also perfect. Dr actually had to go uterus hunting today because my ovaries are taking up so much space that she couldnt see my uterus at first  i seriously look about 4-5 months pregnant . So im triggering tonight in about 1 hour to get the ball rolling. Hoping that there will be plenty of mature eggs
> Xx


Good luck with your trigger shot xx


----------



## Snowy81

Evening all.

Tiny, completely understand you are taking some time away from here but still thinking of you and wishing you success for the next time. Thank you for your support. Xx

Sweetbliss, congrats on trigger, enjoy your drug free day and sending lots of    for collection.

Clare. Fab news, well done on passing another hurdle,    for your embies.

Becca, not having any tests un the house until Sunday has really helped me avoid testing early. Also I'm very aware that my test date is early than most so that's also stopping me. I had realty tender and heavy breasts from day after ec until Sunday when returned to normal and af type cramps started yesterday, so hoping these are not signs its going to be negative. Otherwise though no symptoms.

Ivfmamma, good luck. Hoping the next 10 days fly past for you.

Xx


----------



## Snowy81

Hi Lovely ladies, 

How are you all getting on today?

I am a confused mess today! Tested this morning, 11dp 3dt so 2 weeks after ec, as instructed by clinic. On clearblue plus the horizontal part of plus sign was very clear so thought it was a negative, but then when looked closely there was a very very faint vertical line as well, so dont know what to think.  Trying to tell myself that is an early test date to most so maybe levels are not high enough to show clearly yet, but then why would clinic have said to home test today if not reliable?? 

Tried twice (very half heartily) to get through to clinic but no answer and I didn't leave a voice message as not ready to have dreams shattered yet.

So going to test again tomorrow, have brought a digital one as well as a superdrug own brand.  But not sure if brave enough to use a digital one as dont want to see the "not" word! 

Sorry, very me post, but still sending you all lots of    

Clare - any update on your embies?
Sweet bliss - good luck for tomorrow, let us know how you get on
Becca - how are you coping with the wait?

xx


----------



## Tiny21

Snowy, I think your test date is quite early, I think I would do different tests tomorrow and see what they say   . I had the Not ones and it is horrible. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## chugabur1972

Oh Snowy you poor thing.....but like Tiny said your test date does seem early compared to others so I would also do another test tomorrow.  Keeping everything crossed for you and sending you lots of   

I'm waiting for a phone call from the clinic tomorrow between 8-9am to let us know if we are going for it tomorrow of Sat.....very excited but also very anxious.

Sweet_bliss - good luck for EC tomorrow  

Becca - Hope you are keeping sane during your 2ww

Tiny - Sending you lots of  

Speak to you all soon xx


----------



## Tiny21

How were they doing today Chuga??


----------



## Ivfmamma

Snowy have you tested? xxx


----------



## chugabur1972

Hello ladies,

Just a quick one to let you know that we still have 2 good quality embies which are being transfered this afternoon......Very excited and nervous.  Just   it all works out well and we get a positive result.

Hope you are all doing well and I will report back later xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Hello ladies, 
Just a quick one from me I'm a little tired after EC. So out of 15 follies they only got 7 eggs  not what we were expecting but better then nothing. They will be using ICSI on all 7 eggs so fingers crossed. Will get a call tomorrow to see if they fertilized or not. Still not sure if 3 or 5 day transfer will know more once they call. So sitting here   that all goes well. Was awake through whole procedure. Found in quite uncomfortable. Although they gave me a light sedation everyone was surprised i was so awake. But i think its kicked in now because all i wanna do is sleep. Thankfully not feeling sore at the moment  

Chuga ~ best of luck today    

Tiny hope you are doing alright 

Snowy, Becca & IVFmama ~ How are you all getting on ?

Xx


----------



## Tiny21

Well done Chuga     

Sweetbliss, 7 is pretty good, I know how it feels to have more follies though and hoping for more eggs, not this cycle but our previous cycle I just cried when they told me 4 eggs. It is a good number though and all crossed for great fertilisation, did they say how many were mature? Just take it very easy, get OH to do everything   Just rest up and get ready for  them going back in


----------



## beccarob5

Wow snowy that sounds positive!! Keeping all crossed for you that it's a bfp!! Clare: great news on transfer, what grade/no of cells were they? Now the wait begins!! Sweet bliss: gosh ec awake! Yikes! I was out cold!! How are you feeling now? Hope all goes well fertilisation wise!! Thinking of u tiny and wondering how you're doing xxx ivfmama: how are you feeling with it all? 
Afm: just sitting tight on my 2ww. Lots of twinges and things last 3 days but nothing today. Xx


----------



## Snowy81

Wow, a lot going on today.

Clare congrats on being pupo, hope the transfer went well.

Sweet bliss, hope you are resting after collection. I also had 7 eggs so please stay positive and remember you only need 1. 

Tiny, how are you getting on with your research. Hope you are getting some quality you time.

Ivfmamma, how are you feeling.

Becca, how are you finding the wait?

Afm, did a superdrug own brand this morning and definately a faint positive.... Clinic has booked me in for scan in 3 weeks and said if tested again in couple of days will most likely be darker, but they advise not to test again as only causes more worry..... Also said only be concerned if start heavy bleeding. So I guess that makes it an official bfp, although its really not sunk in yet and I will def be using the sticks I still have left, although may now wait until Saturday as I'm aware the digital ones need a higher concentration of hcg than the one today.

Looking forward to a good nights sleep tonight, last 2 nights have been awful!


----------



## chugabur1972

Good evening ladies, hope you are all well  

I now have 2 lovely "buns in my oven" and my OTD is 21st Nov.  Just got to   now for a positive outcome.

ET very smooth.  I was awarded the fullest bladder of the day lol...blimey it was tough trying not to let go during the transfer.  Got to see them go into my uterus.  It was very emotional and I can't quite believe that I am PUPO  
Clinic have given me a HPT and advised me that even if the line is very faint to still read it as a positive  

Any advice ladies on how to cope with the 2ww?  and I know the end result is now down to fate but is there anything I can do to help?

Snowy - Congratulations, you must be feeling much happier today   I think I would do the same as you and probably keep testing until the scan.  It must seem strange that some little stick you have peed on is your only confirmation   Congrats again and I hope this 3ww is not too stressful.....why are we always waiting    Take care  

Becca - I don't know what grade/no of cells as I didn't ask and they didn't say.  All they said was that 2 of the 3 were very good quality and that 1 had fallen by the wayside so they didn't see any reason to continue to culture it   poor little one.  Hope you are keeping well and the twinges are not concerning you.  When is your OTD?  Take care  

Tiny - Hope you are keeping well and that the research has had some promising results for you.  Take care  

Sweet_bliss - Congratulations on your 7 eggs and fingers crossed for your call tomorrow.  Good to hear you are not in any discomfort.  I was a bit like you with the sedation and did feel most of it and pretty much fell asleep just as the were finishing off    

Wishing everyone well and look forward to catching up with everyone again soon xx


----------



## beccarob5

So have tested early! Used a first response and got a really faint BFP this morning. Could it be possible that it ould be showing up already?? I had 2 embryos put back in, a 6 cell and a 10 cell both grade 2 last Thursday. Have had lots of twinges Mon, Tues, Weds, not AF pains but 'twinges'. I also tested earlier in the week with a numark hpt (one that said can be used 4 days earlier than af date) to check my hcg trigger shot was out of my system and got a negative so presumed it was. No worrying because I didn't use the first response to test the hcg shot out of my system whether today it has picked up the last dregs of hcg as it is an ultra sensitive one or whether I really actually could be preggers. I thought possibly with having two embies on board if they've both taken would I have double the hcg levels in my body?? Wondering whether to go and get a digital test but are the as sensitive as first response and now my 1st urine has gone would it work??

Thoughts, stories etc would be most appreciated! Help!!!!


----------



## Snowy81

Becca, sounds positive to me, congrats.  A lady I know who has twins from ivf, said her hcg wad high early due to there being 2.

If I was you, I would wait until tomorrow to do a digital as they do need a higher concentration.

I did a cbd this morning and pregnant 1-2 weeks  . Still not sunk in and still on knicker watch but very happy.


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Sorry ladies not feeling to good today. Will reply to all comments later i just have a couple of quick questions. 
Is it normal feel like vomiting the day after ec ?
Im bloated and still spotting a bit of bright red blood. Is that something to worry about? 
Thanks xxx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Oh and is it possible to take a warm bath in order to relieve some of the discomfort?


----------



## Tiny21

Sweetbliss, sorry you are feeling poorly    , baths are usually out due to risk of infection. Spotting is probably just because they caught something during ec and is quite normal. Feeling sick not so sure, I would ring your clinic and ask them, that's what they are there for, feeling very bloated is totally normal. Drink loads of water to flush out your empty follies. Rest up but get on the phone!! 

Becca, fingers crossed but I think HCG would still be in your blood at this point? It could be a positive    but you have tested very early   , when is OTD? 

Hi everyone else, everwhere I read seem to be BFPs at the moment! 

x


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Thank you Tiny. Wont be taking a bath just would have help the tummy ache. The nausea is a side effect of the Progesterone supplement. 

Side Effects include : Gastro-Intestinal Disturbance such as nausea,flatulence and constipation,bloated tummy,sore boobs and irritable mood.


----------



## Tiny21

How many fertilised?


----------



## chugabur1972

Good evening ladies,

Sweet_bliss - Sorry to hear you are not feeling great today.  I was advised after my EC there may be some bleeding which is common.  Only time to be concerned is if you are needing to change a sanitary towel every 40mins (sorry for tmi).  I've been feeling nausea too and have been advised its the pesseries   been really constipated too but have been drinking prune juice and it seems to have helped which has also eased the nausea.  I was advised baths are a no, no (as Tiny said its an infection risk) and also no hot water bottle on your tummy as it will cause pain in your overies.
Hope you feel better soon    Have you had any news on how many fertilised?    

Becca - Fingers crossed for you that it is a correct positive.  When is your OTD?    

Tiny & Snowy - Hello ladies hope you are both keeping well  

Take care xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

I got a call this morning that only 4 out of 7 fertilized. They will call me again tomorrow to tell me how they are doing and when my transfer will be (he said most probably on Sunday -3 day transfer,wishing they would make it to a day 5 transfer).  that they are staying strong and make it. spotting has become less already so i'm not too worried about that. 

Becca it may be a little early and I would wait till the morning to test with the first urine of the day so its more concentrated.  But it seems you are on the way to having your    

Snowy really so happy for you. Praying that the rest of us will soon follow. Enjoy your pregnancy  

Chugabur   thats  your little ones are extra sticky. haha fullest bladder of the day award thats great!!! I hate having a full bladder in these situations i always worry i'll pee myself. Can't give any advice on the 2 weeks wait because the first time I was pregnant i didn't know it until i was 4 weeks along so i basically didn't have a 2 ww. But here is hoping that you will have an easy and not to stressful wait . 

I'm off to bed now. hoping i'll feel better tomorrow. Enjoy your weekend everyone xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Quick update i have 3 beautiful 4 cell embryos and 1 that is 2 cell but very uneven. So ill be having my et tomorrow


----------



## beccarob5

Oooo Sweet Bliss that sounds great! We had 2 good embryos and our other 2 were uneven etc and were 'discarded'. How horrible for them! However it only takes one! How are you feeling today? I was really yukky after my ec and was in bed for 3 days til transfer when I had to get up. I was bloated, sick, dizzy etc but not really sore. I've read a lot about brown/red bleeding after ec. It's totally normal but if you do have any concerns just phone your clinic. How are you feeling today?

Snowy - When's your scan, has it sunk in yet!!

Clare - The 2ww, well clearly I didn't do very well as I cracked after only 1 week. I had suspected I would so I tested the HCG shot out of my system. I then planned in nice activities to do along the way to try and keep me busy and also relaxed. Are you a stick to the otd date or a test early person??

Tiny - How are you feeling now, I can't imagine the sadness that you've been faced with. I hope that you've been able to do some research that you wanted to and that you've found some positive news??

AFM: I tested again this morning, again with FMU and used a FRER test and again it was positive! It was so much darker too, so we're quietly jumping round but still going to test every day until Thursday which is my OTD. Not too much celebrating yet or until we see what's going on on the scan.

Can anyone tell me what the abbreviation tx is for? See it all the time and can't work it out!

Sending everyone lots of love along their journeys, make sure you've got your seatbelts on as it's a bumpy one! x


----------



## Snowy81

Hi all

Sweet bliss, I hope you are beginning to feel better today, and it sounds like your embies are doing perfectly.  We had 4 fertilised out of 7 collected and one back on day 3 - so hoping those are lucky numbers for you aswell.  

Clare - my tip for the 2ww is not to buy any tests as that way you can't be tempted each morning!  And otherwise expect for the food and drink, carry on as normal - easy to say, hard to do!  

Becca - congrats   maybe try testing just every other day until Thursday otherwise you will drive yourself nuts and probably not sleep too well either.  Oh and tx is treatment - I struggle with that one as don't see how treatment becomes tx!

So I am now in another waiting period!  3 weeks until scan which is on 30 Nov.  Still not sunk in even with the CBD test!  Can't believe how lucky we have been to get this far.

   to all xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Thanks ladies. Just a short one from me to update you.Im doing horrible with cramps, diarrhea and just started with a low grade fever. Hope ill be better for et tomorrow  i dont know what ill do if this interferes now after everything was great throughout the cycle. 

Will write again tomorrow feeling weak and light headed need to sleep. Good night


----------



## chugabur1972

Good afternoon ladies, hope you have been enjoying your Saturday  

Sweet_bliss - Sorry to hear you are feeling poorly.  I hope you feel a bit better for your ET.  Get an early night and plenty of fluids.  Good luck        

Snowy - I don't have any tests other then the one we were given by the clinic.  Today I started Christmas shopping online   and have been trying to convince my OH to let me put up the decorations but he said it's a little too eary   ....I love Christmas, I'm such a child  
I'm finding it very difficult to stay positive yet realistic and find myself wondering how I "should" be feeling.. I know the embies are in there but I don't feel pregnant.  My OH sister said she knew she was pregnant even before she took her test.  Should I be feeling a certain way? Aaahhhh I'm going bonkers already and I've still got 11 sleeps to go    Good luck with the wait until your scan and congratulations once again  

Becca - I think I would probably crack too and test early if it wasn't for my OH, he is the strong one and doesn't want me to test early for my own sanity.  I'm gonna try my best but I do think I'm might break him    I keep my fingers crossed for you that the positive line gets stronger and stronger (early congratulations)        

Tiny - Still sending you lots of    Take care xx

Enjoy the rest of your weekend ladies whatever you have planned xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Sweet bliss plenty of water & paracetamols every 4 hours for your temp, plenty of rest too  

Ladies - I hope your all ok? Quick question, I down regged with prostap 6 days ago & I have had absoloutley no symptom at all? 
feel completely normal is this ok? Or should I be having some symptoms? I'm a bit worried ,xx


----------



## beccarob5

Hi ivfmama 
I down regged on gonapeptyl but was told not to expect any symptoms til after my bleed/period anyway as its ink then that the body is actually down regulating. Does that make sense? I then started with hot flushes in the evenings and nights but that was it. I drank plenty of water too to keep the headaches away. Xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Ivfmama ~ I didn't actually down reg with prostap. can't remember the name of my meds it was a one time injection I got from the nurse. But the only symptom I had was feeling tired all the time. other then that maybe a hot flush here and there but nothing else. 

Snowy ~ I'm sure you so excited right now. you've made it through you 2ww so the hardest part is over. Can't wait to hear the news from you scan. 

Becca ~ thats great seems like you truely got you BFP   I'm sure Thursday will be one of the happiest moments in your life!

Chugabur ~ how are you getting on with your 2ww?   

Tiny ~ How are you? Any luck with finding a new clinic?  

AFM ~ I'm feeling so much better today.Lost 3 Kg of water weight from being sick so much yesterday. Kind of scary when you think of it. not wonder i was so weak and light headed.Went in for my ET this morning when I told the Dr how ill i was she told me that with the symptoms i had it seemed like food poisoning  perfect timing. but thank God i was well enough for ET. So everything went smoothly had 2 beautiful little embryos put back where they belong. What an emotional moment seeing them on the screen. My mothers instinct kicked in and I just wanted them inside of me so I could protect them. Although I had a 3rd perfect embryo they will have to discard it due to the laws put into place in this country. they are only allowed to freeze unfertilized eggs. any embryos cannot be frozen. really sucks.  

So now my agonizing 2ww starts and i'm already going crazy  My OTD is Sunday 25th November. Hope I can hang on that long.    Please little ones get cozy in there    . Its unbelievable how much you can love something that isnt sure to stick. so i'm off work for a couple of days just resting and having some me time  

Hope you all had a great weekend. xx


----------



## chugabur1972

Congratulations Sweet_bliss and welcome to the crazy 2ww  

I'm glad you are feeling better.  Now you can just focus on keeping those two little ones safe and warm.

I was like you and found it very emotional seeing little bursts of light on the screen as 2 little embies were placed where they belong.  I   that we both get the positive result we so desperately want    

Have a lovely evening and I wish you a smooth 2ww with a BFP on the 25th  

Clare xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Thank you Clare

 for both of us too.

xx


----------



## chugabur1972

Hello ladies hope you are all keeping well.

Sweet_bliss - How's the 2ww going so far?  Hope you are feeling well  

Becca & Snowy - Hope you are both keeping well and your BFP's have finally sunk in   I'm currently 4dp3dt and I'm slowly going insane   can I please ask what symptoms, if any, either of you had at this time?  

Tiny - Hope you are staying strong  

Ivfmamma - Hope your DRegging is going well  

Take care ladies xx


----------



## Snowy81

Hi Clare. I'm afraid I had absolutely no symptoms until 10dp transfer when started getting cramps, so no help at all, sorry not to help but take it as a good thing if not feeling anything. 

Sweet Bliss, congrats on being pupo, hope the wait doesn't drive you too crazy.

Hugs and positive sane thoughts to all.


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Hi Ladies

Snowy & Becca hope you are enjoying every minute of being pregnant  

Clare How is the 2ww? are you going crazy like me?

Ivfmama and Tiny how are you both doing?

AFM. I cant believe how hard this is. i'm only 2dpt and i'm going mad. i was very angry that i was shaking this morning cuz of something that happened and now i'm scared it has affected my chances. its crazy how small things get you worried. I feel absolutely normal. Wish these 2 weeks would just pass faster. every minute is dragging on like there is no end. i'm back to work tomorrow i need a change. need to keep myself busy. 

take care xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

oh i wanted to ask did you ladies have a dry mouth after transfer? its been two days now and no amount of water helps.


----------



## chugabur1972

Hi Sweet_bliss,

Yes I've had a dry mouth for quite a few days now.  I'm not sure if it's a side effect of the progesterone.  

I'm now 5dpt and I'm feeling really tearful today and yes going very crazy.  Aagghhh isn't it an awful wait.  I'm trying not to symptom spot everyday but every little twinge and I'm thinking "is that them implanting or is it just wind and constipation pains"    I think every female deserves a BFP after this challenge  

I hope whatever happened to make you feel so angry is now sorted.  I'm sure everything will be ok inside   

Enjoy going back to work tomorrow.  I think it's good to have something to take your mind off this 2ww aka torture  

Snowy - thanks for your words of advice.  Hope you are enjoying your pregnancy and it has sunk in for you now  

Take care ladies and speak soon xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hello everyone, thank you for asking how I am (you all make me feel special)  

I'm back in 2 days for scan to check down regulation has worked, I have had some spotting well its a bit grose but its like baby baby blood clots mixed in a clear stretchy mucus, that's nearly every time I wipe after having a wee (sorry not very glam is it lol) that's unusual for me so I'm assuming it has something to do with ivf drugs, I'm really nervous about my scan & even more nervous about the stimulation phase, but I want a babba so its got to be done  

Hope everyone is well Xxxx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Hello Everyone,

Hope you are all well.

Ivfmamma good luck with your scan  Stimulation isn't actually too bad. I was also so nervous when I started but after the first shot I realised its much easier then I was expecting. The only thing is that uncomfortable feeling when you're ovaries start to grow.  

Hi Chuabur Yes fights have been fought and the white flag has been raised so peace is upon me once again. The torture continues another slow and painful day. I thought work would get my mind of it a bit but who am I kidding   My brain only works for one thing right now and that is am I going to be pregnant or not   everything else is just so unimportant right now hahaha. How are you getting on?

AFM Today I'm 3dpt (so 6dp egg retrieval) - Around late morning I started to feeling a sharp pinching feeling in my uterus. It kept coming and going for about 3 hours. that has gone now but its been replaced by very mild AF like cramping. My understanding is that its still too early for implantation so I'm wondering what's going on.  

Well here is to another day that we can scratch from our 2ww.  

xxx


----------



## chugabur1972

Hi Sweet_bliss,

Glad to hear peace has been restored    Sorry to hear that work didn't take your mind of the 2ww    Isn't it a testing time.
I'm off work at the moment due to it being quite stressful, physical shift work.  So I've started Christmas shopping already   but even that isn't taking my mind off things.  Was in the card shop yesterday and saw a card "Merry Christmas from bump" so cute but it set off the water works  

It's so horrible not knowing whats going on inside and thinking "is that twinge cos it's working or cos AF is getting ready"  

I saw this and thought you might be interested.  Don't know if you've already seen it.....

3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

I'm currently 6dp3dt and I'm   every minute of every day for a little miracle (or two  )

Like you say it's 1 more day to tick off of the 2ww....I hope time starts to go a bit quicker for you and I'm sending you lots of   and  .

Ivfmamma - good luck with your scan.  Please let us know how you get on.  As Sweet_bliss said the stimulation part isn't that bad and you get used to the injections pretty quickly.  All the best with your journey.

Take care ladies
Clare xx


----------



## Snowy81

Evening all

Just checking up on how you are all doing.

Becca - is OTD tomorrow - thinking of you.  Have you done any more tests this week?

Clare & Sweet Bliss - every day down is a day closer, sending lots of    your way.

Tiny - how are you getting on?   

Ivfmamma - as soon as you have done your first stim injection your worries will ease, good luck for your scan this week.

xx


----------



## chugabur1972

Hi Snowy,

How are you keeping?  What's the next step for you?

Hope you are taking things easy and are enjoying your early days of pregnancy  

Take care
Clare xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Just dropping in to say hello...

How are you ladies doing? I'm feeling so low today. I know its WAY to early but I just feel like this hasn't worked for me. I dreamt that I gave birth to 2 beautiful little babies and it felt so real. but when I woke up  I just felt empty. I don't know how to explain it. 

guess we just have to wait wait and wait some more.     every minute of everyday that my precious little ones are making themselves cozy in there.

xxx


----------



## chugabur1972

Hello Sweet_bliss,

So emotionally draining when you have dreams like that.  You never know it could be a premonition.  

I feel the same way as you that this hasn't worked cos I feel nothing.  The only symptoms I'm getting could be wind, constipation, AF......it's such a struggle trying to stay positive.  

Sending you lots of   and  

 too that this works out for us.

Take care xx


----------



## Flo12

Hi ladies, just wanted to say I'm on day 9 of Buserelin injections and af was due today, and it's arrived on time is this a good sign or a sign that dr not working? I've read that most of you have either been late with af or it's not arrived. Xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

I down regged fine ladies   my lining looked beautiful & my ovaries were quiet, had my first stimming jab tonight xxx 

Flo - I'm sorry hun i can't help you on that one, someone will be along soon to answer you xxx


----------



## Tiny21

I am still around lovely ladies just busy busy!! 

Flo, I wouldn't worry, sometimes mine was on time, others bit late, really don't think it is an issue either way. Don't worry, good luck

Will try and get on over the weekend, just seems to be a few bits to do early for Christmas at the moment   As well as IVF research! 

Hope you are all doing well and hanging in there, those 2ww people       Will 'chat' more soon 
xxxx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Tiny glad to hear from you. Hope you are having luck finding a new clinic.

Ivfmamma congrats really happy for you. Good luck with the stims  

Flo12 i wouldnt worry my af was a day late but i dont think you startin on the exact date your af is due is a cause for concern.

Clare have you cracked and tested yet?? I cant take it anymore and am thinking to test tomorrow morning. I feel im out this cycle.   still praying for us though.


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Hello ladies..

Been feeling  like af is about to start since this morning. Running to the bathroom being sure ill find it but absolutly nothing. Uch how annoying im 7dp3dt and i want to test but just dont want a bfn. Been feeling a bit nauseous on and off since yesterday. 

How are you all doing??


----------



## chugabur1972

Hello Sweet_bliss, 

I've been feeling the same and keep getting a heavy sensation as if AF is on her way.  If what I've read is correct, AF is due 2 weeks after EC.  Well that is tomorrow for me so I'm just   that I don't see AF over the next few days.  I was very tempted to test today.  I'm 10dp3dt but don't think I could cope with a negative response so I'm going to stay in my PUPO bubble for a few more days and continue   for a BFP.

I've been feeling nauseous too but I'm not sure if that's just down to how constipated I am   (sorry tmi)

Do you think you will test early?

Hope everyone is keeping well.

Take care
Clare xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Hey im going back and forth if i should test tomorrow. Ill only be 8dp so i know its way to early. My period isnt due till thur so im worried that im cramping so much right now. I cant blame my nausea on constipation because i havent had any issues using the bathroom (sorry tmi) my nausea isnt constant it comes and goes sometimes worse sometimes very mild.  

Trying my best to stay positive but having a hard time... 

 for our


----------



## chugabur1972

I know it's very difficult Sweet_bliss but please try your hardest not to test early.

I would hate for you to get a negative because it's too early but then for you to feel all hope is gone until OTD.  Just try to ride it out it out sweetie and see what happens.  But of course it's your choice.  Go with your gut feeling.

 for us both xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Will try but anyway it isnt over until af shows her ugly face or otd comes with a bfn. Thanks for all the support . Xxx


----------



## chugabur1972

You are so right and lets hope that neither of those two things happen for us.

Take care xx


----------



## Tiny21

Girls
I so regret early testing, please don't, you won't be confident of the result anyway, having avoided it for most tx cycles but then done it the last 2 times (once on advise of clinic) I really really regret it, also you hang on to that hope for those few more days, a negative close to test date makes you feel so down and I found it hard to then be positive at all.  The test dates are there for a reason, though they really vary, I keep popping on to see how you all are, tx seems so long ago now   

Taking a bit of time out or at least not obsessing quite so much and waiting for our appointments really. Different things get to me at the moment in relation to siblings but it easing but the desire to have a sibling for our little boy is still strong. 

Take care and hang on   pee stick police are watching xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

day 4 of stims done! had the odd sharp pain down below on right side near were ovary is, is this normal? im assuming so!

hope everyone is ok?

how many scans during stims do you have? ive got one on thursday day 7, anymore after that?

was anyome on 150iu of menopur per day? thats all im on & im worrying i wont have any follies or hardly any  
xx


----------



## Tiny21

Well done IVFMamma, pains and niggles are quite normal. 

I often had 2 but sometimes you need more, one isn't very likely as they are looking for progress. I usually had one at a week then one a couple of days later (I think!), depends what they see on that scan as to what they tell you to do. 

I was on max menopur, 4 powders but I am an oldie! They may change it after Thursday if they don't think things are growing enough. 

Good luck x


----------



## beccarob5

Hi everyone
Sorry I've been quiet for a week or so. After my confirmed bfp I had some spotting, a tiny amount but it was weekend so went to out of ours docs and referred through to epau locally to be checked out as it was weekend and because of previous ectopic. So bloods doubled nicely as expected and have an early scan booked for weds to check all's ok! Have scan at clinic 2 weeks on thurs!! Feels like forever away. I'm eagerly symptom spotting! Very sore boobs at the mo but that's it really other than tired in the afternoons! 

Flo: a period is good. At this stage theyre trying to think your womb lining right down so tge more u bleed the better!

Ivfmama: I was on 3 vials if menopur a night for first 6 nights, then 5 nights of 2 viles. I had 3 scans and 3 bloods during stimulation. I was an egg sharer though so dont know if that makes a difference.

2ww girls: well done for holding out on testing! More than I managed!! Thinking of you and keep checking for news!

Snowy: how's things with you? 

Xxxxxx


----------



## chugabur1972

Hi ladies hope you are all keeping well  

Sweet_bliss - Have you given into early temptation and tested yet?  

Becca - Sorry to hear you have had a worrying time.  Glad to hear your bloods were good and hope all goes well at your scan tomorrow.  

Tiny - Nice to hear from you and thanks for your encouraging words.  Hope you are getting things sorted  

Snowy - How's everything going?  

AFM - It's OTD tomorrow and I am absolutely pooping myself.  Think the main reason I've not tested early is because I'm scared of getting a negative result and having to leave my little PUPO bubble and have to face reality    It's very hard to stay positive when it gets to this point but I'm   for a miracle.

Take care ladies xx


----------



## Tiny21

Chuga, keeping all crossed, are you testing first thing? I have got a bit blase and don't even watch the sticks now. Make sure  you are good at weeing on sticks or collect the wee - which I always do in case I want to do a repeat test, worth collecting wee as you can time it better. 
x


----------



## chugabur1972

Thank you Tiny.

The clinic gave us a very basic HPT which is weeing into a cup and then dipping the stick    I also went to my local Home Bargains and splashed out 89p on a pack of 2 pee on the stick tests just in case I mess up  

I will let you know how we get on xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Sorry ladies will write more later. Busy at work. Just wanted to check in to see if you took your test chugabur


----------



## chugabur1972

Hello ladies,

Well we waited and today is OTD.  Sadly for us we got a negative result this morning   We are absolutely devastated as this was our only chance.

Good luck to all of those with BFP.  I hope the rest of your journey goes smoothly and you get to hold your little miracle in your arms  

To all of those ladies with BFN, I feel your pain and hope something positive works out for you in the future.

Good luck and take care
Clare xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Oh no Clare I'm sooo sorry:-( there are no words to make you feel better. Hope you will stay in touch. And that somehow in someway you too will get you BFP.


----------



## chugabur1972

Thank you Sweet_bliss.  I will stay in touch as I would like to know how you get on.
Good luck and I will keep everything crossed for you


----------



## beccarob5

Oh Clare that's horrible. I hope you're ok. I don't know what else to say urgent than sending you my thoughts and I too hope u find some way to have your bfp too!! Lots of love xxx


----------



## Tiny21

Clare, I am SO SO sorry.       
There is nothing I can say to help apart from be kind to yourself and treat yourself 
I know it's early yet but the 40+ thread for people following BFN is a great thread with lots of support for people at this point, I am over there. Moominmum started it. 

Please take care, I know today will have just been horrible for you xxxx


----------



## chugabur1972

Thank you ladies for your support.

We don't want to give up so we are looking into another cycle which we will have to fund ourselves which is easier said then done.

We started this journey in 2009 but due to unforeseen circumstances we didn't get started until earlier this year but then had set backs.  Sadly as I'm 40 on the 4th Dec we cannot get our second NHS cycle so we are going to appeal and see what happens.  In the meantime we are going to continue our research with self funding IVF abroad vs UK.

Take care xx


----------



## Tiny21

It's great to hear that you have some plans even though they will be hard, I have asked my doc to refer me back to the local clinic and they mistakenly did an NHS referral and they were told as I was 40 they wouldn't fund (even though we weren't eligible for funding and wanted a private referral). 

I think it's worth an appeal for sure, is there any reason for your delay linked to the NHS that you could use to argue your case? 

xx


----------



## chugabur1972

Unfortunately Tiny we cannot blame our delay on the NHS as we were the ones who delayed our treatment  

But I will tell them everything and hopefully because it's SO close to the deadline they will be feeling full of Christmas cheer and by kind to us   yeah I don't think so but you never know.

Hope everything is going well with you and that your keeping well.

Take care xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Clare,

Hope you are feeling ok. Glad you are not giving up on your dream just yet. And I pray for you that you will get the results you are hoping for.    

I feel like over the last few weeks you ladies have become a big part of my life. the feeling of disappointment   is something we know all to well and to have people here who you can talk to who will actually understand how you are feeling is something that helps a great deal. 

Hope all you ladies are well.

xxx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

My clinic just called me asked me to come in today for my blood tests. Will be going there in  about 3 hours.


----------



## chugabur1972

Thinking of you Sweet_bliss and keeping everything crossed you get good news


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hi all, I've been back for my 7 day stim scan (6 injections at point of scan) 

Left ovary 7 follicles measuring between 8mm-10mm
Right ovary 8 follicles measuring between 8mm-10mm

Womb lining 4.2mm 

I've been told to up my dose of menopur from 150 to 225 per night (so one extra powder each night) 


I'm back Saturday for another scan, I'm very nervous now as I have visions its not going to be good news  

Advice please ladies xxxxx 

Hope everyone is ok? xx


----------



## chugabur1972

Ivfmamma - sounds like everything is going to plan.  Good that they are increasing your dose that way your follies can grow some more over the next few days.  Mine were quite low and then within two days I was amazed at the difference.

I believe people suggest hot water bottle  

Keep relaxed and stay positive  

Sweet_bliss - any news?


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Hello ladies , 

Just got back home. Went out for dinner with hubby and daughter. Took a blood test and after an aggonizing hour i finally got my results.   i still cant believe it im in total shock. Cried like a baby what an emoitional experience. Have my first ultrasound on the 9th of december! 

Ivfmamma as chugabur said sounds like everything is going just right. Its only takes a couple of days for follies to grow. Especially with an increased dose. I used a warm water bottle for 1 hour every night before going to sleep. Good luck and praying for you  

Clare how are you doing??
Xxx


----------



## chugabur1972

Sweet_bliss - I am over the moon for you.  Congratulations on your BFP.  I hope you have a smooth pregnancy.  Enjoy  

I'm ok thanks for asking.  Still feeling numb but we are trying to stay positive that we will get our chance.  Just need to save up  

Anyway, congratulations again


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Thank you Clare. I really do feel your pain i have has so many disappointing months its painful. But remember im still here to listen. Will check in pretty much daily to see how everyone is getting on. 

I want to say thank you to all of you lovely ladies for all the support you have given me   
Xx


----------



## Tiny21

Sweetbliss, HUGE congratulations xxxxxx  

IVFMamma, that all sounds good to me, you will see a big difference on Sat but I think that sounds really good.    Hot water bottle is good, lots of water too x

Clare      , I hope they listen to your appeal, I really do but give yourself some time first 

Still waiting for AMH results, really hoped they would have arrived today, maybe tomorrow. 

xxx


----------



## chugabur1972

Thank you Tiny.  I think all the emotions of yesterday made us want to jump right back into it and go again.  Today I'm feeling very tired and we have both accepted we need a break.  We are still going to send of the appeal letter and see what happens.  In the meantime we are going to try and relax as we've not done that for a while  
Got AF today which set all the tears off again  
Doesn't life suck sometimes  
Having said that I'm very grateful for what I have and that is a wonderful partner and caring parents   oh and a lovely cat  
Take care xx


----------



## Tiny21

I know, it does and all time feels so wasted but you do need to give yourself time, as people tell me!!! Enjoy Christmas with all the drink and unhealthy food, I am going to! 

I know my AF was surprisingly light this time which is weird but on my last cycle it was so heavy it was just horrible and made me very upset. 
You too xxx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Thank you Tiny.  

How are you ladies doing today. 

Hope you all have a great weekend.

Xxx


----------



## Snowy81

Hi All

Sorry for my absence the last week, had been on holiday for the week and just catching up now.

Clare, sorry to see your news,      .  Good luck with the appeal and hope 2013 brings you a better year.

Sweet bliss - congratulations  

Becca - how are you getting on?  Hope you are feeling a bit more relaxed after your scan.

IVF Mamma - hope your scan yesterday went well.  Like Clare said, those follies suddenly grow quickly.

Tiny - Have you had your results now?  I have my fingers tightly crossed for you.

AFM: Still worrying on a daily basis - guess it never ends!  Nausea has returned today, but breasts back to normal the last couple of days (after a week of feeling incredibly heavy).  Have first scan on Friday so nervous and excited about that.

xx


----------



## chugabur1972

Hello Snowy, welcome home.  Hope you had a lovely break.  Did you go anywhere nice?

Good luck with your scan on Friday.  Hope it goes well  

Take care xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Hello ladies,

Hope you all had a good weekend. 

Snowy - thank you we are over the moon. Did you have a nice holiday?

Clare and Tiny - hope you ladies are doing well? 

Becca - how have you been getting on? 

Xxx


----------



## SoKar

Hi ladies, 

I hope everyone is doing well.  I've been a lurker for a little while and finally plucked the nerve to join in.

I'm starting my first IVF at CRGH.  I was on Primolut for two weeks, got my period and did my baseline scan.
I have now been cleared to start Merional and Gonal F today.  My question is, did I do a down reg without knowing it? 
I've read about buserelin (sp?), lupron etc but I wasn't prescribed any of those. I've contacted the clinic and expect a call back soon but 
I would appreciated it if any one can help.  Did anyone have a similar protocol?

Wishing everyone the absolute best!


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Hi SoKar, 

Welcome! If im not mistaken Merional is a down regulation drug. So you will be taking it together with your gonal f. 

I was on the long protocol so i first down regulated for 2 weeks and then went on to my gonal f stimulation. 

Wishing you the best of luck in your cycle   

Xx


----------



## SoKar

Thanks for your response,  Sweet bliss. The doctor called me back a little while ago.  He says I'll be 
down-regging simultaneously with a drug called Cetrotide.  Which is good cos I was dreading a long down reg 
period.

Thanks again and much luck to you.  I'm still new so not sure what OTD means but I wish you well.


----------



## Sweet_bliss

you're welcome. OTD means official test date. I got my bfp last thur  but here to answer any questions i can help you with. 

xx


----------



## SoKar

Sweet bliss, I just read through the thread.  Big Congrats!! You must be over the moon.


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Thanks so much SoKar. The feeling is undecidable.   you will get you bfp soon 

xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

I triggered last night & have my collection tomorrow under sedition, very nervous   xx 

So pleased I've made it to this stage though xx 

I'm not expecting too many eggs as I had a fairly poor response to the low dose of menopur xx


----------



## Snowy81

Good luck for tomorrow Ivfmamma.  xx


----------



## Tiny21

how did it go IVF Mamma? Hope it went well and you aren't too sore x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hi ladies well I got 15 eggs ! Wasn't expecting that ! 

15 follicles each containing an egg 

I'm ok now I'm at home just a bit crampy but nothing too bad, I just have some biggish blood clots, well I've had 2 since this morning, anyone else have these? I told nurse about 1 at the hospital & she didn't seem concerned but I've had another since I got home, just wondered if anyone else had? 

XxX


----------



## Sweet_bliss

IVFMamma congrats. 15 eggs thats amazing. Were they all mature? Praying that they will all fertilize beautifully 

I didnt have any blood clots but i did have a bit of bleeding after ER and felt pretty horrible for a couple of days!!! Call you dr if you are worried im sure they will put your mind at ease! 

Really happy for you....

Hope everyone else is doing great xxx


----------



## beccarob5

That's wonderful ivfmama! Well done! Snowy how was your scan? Xx


----------



## Snowy81

Ivfmamma, I see from one of the other threads you are going to blast with lots of precious embies - congrats  

Clare and tiny, how are you both getting on?

Sweet Bliss and becca I hope your pregnancies are going well.

Unfortunately our scan last week was not good news, saw baby and what the nurse thought was a heartbeat but before she even measured the nurse said baby is too small for our dates. Booked for another scan this Friday but at this stage they do not think its a viable pregnancy and we were told (in a nicer way) to expect to miscarry before Friday and that even if make it to Friday still doesn't mean its a good thing. 

Praying our beany proves them wrong but all preg symptoms have gone so not holding onto much hope.

Xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Oh snowy really sorry to hear that!! I pray that your little one will be stronger at the next scan. I think this is even worse then getting a bfn. My first scan is on sunday and im really nervous about it. Only symptoms i have is sore boobs,always sleepy,sometime nausea and lightheadedness but all in all feeling good.

Waiting to hear your news snowy   xxx


----------



## Tiny21

Trying to do a quick catch up, been SO busy! Brain off of fertility stuff for a while which is nice in a way but need to think about it as review next week. 
IVF Mamma, that's brilliant news, how are you feeling now, how are they all doing, have you had ET yet? 
Snowy, SO So sorry to hear that news, I really hope that beany is strong and hangs in there, so so tough for you, thoughts are with you. xxxxx
Sweetbliss - good luck with your scan x

Hope I haven't missed anyone xxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hi ladies, 

I'm hopefully having a precious blast put back tomorrow, praying they have made it from day 3!!!!!!

On day 3 I had 7 embryos at 7-9 cells & 3 slow growers so Embryologist took all 10 of my baby's to blast. 

Tomorrow is the big day & I'm so nervous xxxxxxx 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Snowy praying for your scan xxxx 

Please let there be a god on Friday   xxxx


----------



## Tiny21

That's great IVF Mamma, never got to blast or past day 3 at all, sounding very positive, you might even get frosties 

Good luck 
xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hi ladies 

Clinic have just rang me, i was a bit like omg bcos they don't ring usually, only 1 of my angels made it out of 10 so I feel like this is meant to be, I'm just starting my 4 hour trip to clinic now to have that little miracle put back were it belongs xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Ivfmamma just posted you a message in the other thread. But thought I'll write here for you as well. Best of luck. Praying your angel will be extra sticky .. Thinking of you


----------



## Hoping L

Hi everyone......I am new to this as far as posting. Been reading thread though. I am starting suprecur injection for down reg on friday so 2 days time, the start of our icsi process!! 

I am a bit nervous of any side effects I have to say as I don`t want to be unwell, we haven`t told anyone we are doing this see. Congrats to all positive results and to everyone else be it not as great news yet or still waiting......good luck to you all. 

Our issue is male factor, we do have a naturally conceived gorgeous 5 yr old son together. Then unexplained very low sperm count. We have had a tough 18mths   We long to give our son a sibling and us another babe   I have had all clear with everything, AMH 21.1 which I have been told is good but still 50% chance of success.....

It is nice to see how you all support each other through this private and sensitive time. I would be grateful for any replies to help me through too   xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Hi Hoping L,

Very warm welcome to you. Thank you for your congratulation.  The only symptom i had during down regging was that i was sooo tired all the time. 

Our issue was also male factor. We concieved out daughter natuarally after 2 years of trying. Then when we started to try for the second it was again over a year and every mont bfn. I already got tested  before conceiving our daughter and all came back normal for me so this time it was my hubbys turn go get checked out and found out we had severe male factor. So our ivf journey started. We had icsi done and thankfully got out bfp after our first try. Our first scan is on sunday so we are really nervous but trying to stay positive. 

Wishing you the best of luck in your ivf journey. Xxx


----------



## Hoping L

Aww how fantasticit worked first time for you guys, that is our dream!! EC should be first week of Jan if all goes to plan,what an amazing new yr gift a positive would be   

Your journey sounds similiar to ours, severe male factor-unexplained and I am all ok. So you have given me some hope that this may work for us too. I am nervous about symptoms etc as we haven`t told anyone so don`t want to be poorly and I still have my little 5yr old to be keepingme on my toes!! 

Congrats to you again, hope Sunday goes well for you, please let me know! How did you findthe process ie meds, procedures etc?? xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Thanks will keep you updated on what happens at my scan.

As i said during down reg i was just very tired. During stimms I was very bloated looked about 5 months pregnant. and had twinges around the ovaries but nothing a looser tshirt couldn't hide. We  didnt tell anyone expect our family so i was worried about symptoms as well.  EC was a bit uncomfortable and was very bloated afterwards and had a bit of bleeding which is normal. Was also very sick 2 days after EC but i think that was from food poison.  I had a 3dt. ET was very easy no pain at all. I think the worst was the 2ww when you just dont know what to expect. 

My advice: during stimms use a hot water bottle on your tummy.

Also start drinking lots of water it will help a lot in making you not feel so run down. 

Xxx


----------



## Hoping L

Thanks for the greeat advice, I will follow what you say   all helps hey!! So expect different possible effects during course, thats what I expected......!

Such a roller coaster isn`t it, hard emotionally and I agree the 2 ww must be the killer time but hopefully worth it like you guys   

xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Yes its a big roller coaster. Emotionally and physically but ad you said worth it when you see that bfp at the end. Im praying you too get yours soon xx   i know its tough but try to stay positive it really helps.  And dont hesitate to come on here and talk if you need some support. you can also e-mail mr personally if you like .  Xx


----------



## Hoping L

That would be great   thankyou so much, means alot and your positivity shines through which is lovely to see. 
I feel positive, my husband feels more apprehensive about it all.....one day at a time he says which I guess is the right attitude to have xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Good morning hoping,

Sorry I didn't reply sooner. Morning sickness seems to have caught up with me. Have been feeling terrible the last couple of days. 

Don't get me wrong I did have times where I was just so negative especially 4-5 dp 3dt i was sure it hadnt worked. I had so much disappointment in the past that i just couldnt believe that we would get what we have prayed for for so long... Then i was getting strong af cramps and that just made me more negative. Needless to say i was in total shock when otd came and my blood test came back positive.. 

You will have times where you just cant stay positive but that is what we are here for. The ladies on this page have always reassured me and helped me through this time and im very thankful for that... 

Hope you are well xxx

Snowy how are you? Any news? 

Tiny,Clare and becca hope you are all doing great xxx


----------



## beccarob5

Hi everyone, we went back to Shrewsbury yesterday for our early scan and are thrilled to say we saw one perfect baby with heart beating away. It's was wonderful. I do have a moderate to large haematoma so will be scanned in 2 weeks to check its going. Feeling tired and sick and boobs are sore so all is good here. Looking forward to hearing everyone else's news develop! Thinking of you snowy and will keep checking for news. Xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

oh becca that is amazing news!!!! Congratulations. My scan is on sunday and im soo nervous. Also have sore boobs nausea and extreme tiredness but Im not complaining


----------



## Snowy81

Becca, that is fab news, congratulations.

Sweet Bliss - good luck for Sunday.

Unfortunately for us a missed miscarriage was confirmed early this morning.  We were given our options and while didn't have to make a decision today, for me the only way forward is an ERPC so booked in for Monday (it was going to be later in the week but a bed became available for Monday while doing the pre-op assessment)

Feeling very numb and just when I think there can't be any tears left in me they start again.  Now wondering if made the decision for op too quickly, although having already spent a week waiting for nature to happen I can't manage another week or 2 of waiting.

Thank you ladies for your wonderful support the last few months, I shall still pop by now and then to see how you are doing.

xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

im so sorry Snowy...    its such a horrible situation to be in. I hope that your wish for a little one will come true soon... Xxx


----------



## chugabur1972

Snowy81 said:


> Becca, that is fab news, congratulations.
> 
> Sweet Bliss - good luck for Sunday.
> 
> Unfortunately for us a missed miscarriage was confirmed early this morning. We were given our options and while didn't have to make a decision today, for me the only way forward is an ERPC so booked in for Monday (it was going to be later in the week but a bed became available for Monday while doing the pre-op assessment)
> 
> Feeling very numb and just when I think there can't be any tears left in me they start again. Now wondering if made the decision for op too quickly, although having already spent a week waiting for nature to happen I can't manage another week or 2 of waiting.
> 
> Thank you ladies for your wonderful support the last few months, I shall still pop by now and then to see how you are doing.
> 
> xx


Snowy I am so sorry to hear your devastating news. I hope things work out for you in the future. Sending you lots of hugs for tomorrow. Take care of yourself xx


----------



## chugabur1972

Sweet_bliss said:


> oh becca that is amazing news!!!! Congratulations. My scan is on sunday and im soo nervous. Also have sore boobs nausea and extreme tiredness but Im not complaining


How did things go with your scan? Hope its all positive news  Take care of yourself and keep well xx


----------



## chugabur1972

beccarob5 said:


> Hi everyone, we went back to Shrewsbury yesterday for our early scan and are thrilled to say we saw one perfect baby with heart beating away. It's was wonderful. I do have a moderate to large haematoma so will be scanned in 2 weeks to check its going. Feeling tired and sick and boobs are sore so all is good here. Looking forward to hearing everyone else's news develop! Thinking of you snowy and will keep checking for news. Xx


So happy to hear its all going well and that you got to see the heart beat  Hope the next scan goes just as well. Take care xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Hello ladies went to my first ultrasound today. Found 2 beautiful fetal poles with heartbeats. Twins i just am in total shock. Dr told us to stay positive but not to get too excited for now because you never know how it goes on. So we are praying out little ones stay strong. My next ultrasound will be at 8 weeks on the 23rd dec. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Xxx


----------



## Hoping L

OMG......Sweetbliss how amazing!!!!!! A dream come true hey!!!!! I am sooooo pleased for you guys       Lots of rest now to nurture those little bundles of joy xxx

God I hope I am anywhere near as lucky as you!!! Did you have icsi like we are having?? xxx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Thank you hoping. Praying for you . Yes at EC it was decided we needed icsi.


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Snowy- hi hun how are you doing? Did everything go alright for you yesterday?   i want to tell you again how sorry I'm for your loss.


----------



## Hoping L

Wow again sweetbliss.....bet you are still in shock but good, amazing shock!! We are hoping and praying icsi works for us.....it has to you know   

DR injections going fine, started bleed (which I was told would happen) Yesterday morning, period pain is worse I am finding. Hope this is a good sign. Also spots on face....not liking at all and head ache on and off, hope these are all positives xxx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Good Morning Hoping,

Yes still in shock waiting for my 8 weeks scan. Yes all those sound like positive signs. Although I didn't have many headaches during DR my doctor told me that I should be expecting Headaches, Hot Flashes, Mood Swings. Thats great that you started your bleed.. when is your baseline scan? Hope all is going well for you  xxx


----------



## Hoping L

Morning sweetbliss.....very tired me this am, just finished a night shift!!! 

Baseline scan is 21/12 can`t wait....just want to know my body is doing what it should and get cracking with stimming. Do I need to tell clinic I started bleed?? 

Headacheis a dull ache, not enough to be bothering me (spots on face are bothering me!)   

I bet you are counting the days until your scan....when is it?? xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Oh I can imagine how tired you must be having to do a night shift while DR. I have my baseline scan on day 3 of my bleed. I dont know how your clinic is doing it. You can give them a ring and tell them you have started to bleed see what they say. I know how nerve recking it is. IVF is just a waiting game from DR to Stimms to EC and ET then the 2WW and the first scan. But it also goes so fast. I feel like just yesterday I started my DR and now i'm almost at my 8 week scan. Just crazy. 

My scan will be on the 23rd of December. So just another 10 days 

Get some sleep. xxx


----------



## Hoping L

Haha sweetbliss. No sleep for me today, had lots to do! I do nights each week, I`m a nurse so it is tiring....not sure how journey will pan out with work too!!? 

I rang them today and told them I had bleed yesterday and still today, they said thats a good sign and symptoms but baseline is still on 21st December so fingers crossed start stimming that eve!! 

I hope you are right and these weeks fly by......you are the expert now and with this positive,amazing result.....I will take your word for it   

All the luck in the world for scan, take it really easy xxx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Hi hoping..

No sleep Oh My God i dont know how you even functioned i feel like sleeping 24/7. During my DR time i was always sooo tired that i could hardly keep my eyes open. 

Good luck with your scan   all goes well for you.

Hope you are getting a good nights sleep tonight 

Xx


----------



## Hoping L

Hey Sweetbliss

Yes I will most definately be having an early night tonight!! I do feel slightly more tired but am finding I get tired doing things,ifthat makes sense. 

Thanks for good luck, Iso hope as we all do the journey is smooth as possible and works at the end!!!    

Will let you know. Good luck for your scan too.....lovely for christmas time xxx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Hey Hoping,

How are you getting on? Hope DR is going well. Your scan is tomorrow right? Good Luck. 

xxx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi girls
I am still loitering but having bit of a break. 

I just wanted to wish you all the Hugest Happy Christmas and New Year and will catch up soon 
xxxxx


----------



## Hoping L

Sweet bliss......I had scan after 2 weeks of down reg and all good, as it should be! So started gonel f 200ui yesterday!!! Can`t believe this is it now, the ball is really rolling!!   

So another scan now on 28th and then again on 31st and then hopefully ec on 2nd Jan or if a few more days needed then ec will be on 5th Jan.........we just hope and pray we get that far!!!! Any advice for stimming?? Nurse said 2.5 ltrs of water and lots of protein!! 

Hope you are well xxx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Hi Tiny ~ nice to see you still around. 

Hoping ~ Congrats on your great scan. and on starting stims. Water and protein was good advice from your nurse. also a warm water bottle during stimms helps. Wishing you the best of luck for ec.

Merry Christmas to all the ladies. And a wonderful and healthy new year!  

xxx


----------



## Hoping L

Hi sweetbliss, thanks for the hot water bottle advice. I read a debateon another thread about it and people saying yes and some saying no! Think the yes`s out weighed the no`s. Had a few sharp pains,twinges today when doing food shopping, hope this is just a normal sign after 3 days if stimming?!?! 

Merry christmas to you too and everyone else xxx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Hoping twinges are perfectly normal. You'll feel a lot more. Thats just your ovaries doing what you wants them to . you will also notice a little weight gain over the next couple of weeks and some bloating that will cause some discomfort . but watch out If you have any other symptoms like unbearable pain ,sudden  weight gain , nausea or vomiting then you are probably ohss and need to see your dr immediately. I dont mean to scare you just something you need to watch out for. 

Hope you have great Christmas. 

Xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

I didn't update this thread, sorry ladies, I got my  

I have a 5 week 3 day scan tomorrow, I know it's early but with my history they want to check its in the right place. 

I'm so very nervous, I have had a bit of spotting & some cramps so I'm praying all is well xxx


----------



## Hoping L

Yay ivfmamma.....amazing news!!!! Good luck for scan xx

Sweetbliss, thanks so much for info, means alot. Clinic did give me info sheet on ohss, scary stuff hey! But hope it all goes smoothly as possible. I do have a dull ache this evening so hot water bottle in place now for last half an hr. It is comforting to know twinges are normal etc, day 4 tomorrow of stimming, flying already!!!!   I will expect more symptoms then, thanks again xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hoping what I had when stimming was continuous shooting pains up my ermm flu (can't think of a politer word) lol 

I got a little bloated & had occasional acheyness / odd twinge & few cramps, it is normal xxx


----------



## Hoping L

Haha, that made me laugh......   Thanks though, to know the twinges and aching are normal is reassuring xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Hoping how is the stimming going??


----------



## Snowy81

Just popping in quickly to wish everyone a happy and healthy 2013.

Sweetbliss, Ivfmamma and Becca, I hope your pregnancies are going well.

Tiny and Clare - sending lots of    that 2013 is your year.

Hoping - fingers crossed for your cycle.

xxx


----------



## Hoping L

Sweetbliss, its going fine thanks!! Had scan today and all good, all as it should be. Last week they had 9 and 5 follicles, this week they counted 14 and 6. 14 good size ones (nurses words) and 6 smaller ones so will see what happens with them etc. Got scan Monday now 31st and then if all ok as we are hoping then EC on the Wednesday 2nd January......!!!!!! Excited, nervous and quite scared now if I am honest. The what ifs.....what if not many eggs collected, my AMH is good 21.1 but you never know! What if it doesnt work   Have to stay positive though hey   

As for stimming, past 2 days swollen tummy, few pains but aching more. Nurse said all symptoms are normal so I am going with that!! 

How are you? How is everyone else doing?? XX


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Hey Hoping,

sorry I haven't been around. I've been down with a lung infection so not doing to great. Did you have you EC? How many did they get to collect? and how many fertilized? you used ICSI right? 

Hope all is well with you. I'm anxiously awaiting my 12 week scan which will be on the 20th of Jan with my OB/GYN and then I have my final scan on the 23rd with my Fertility DR. But I think i'm going to have a private scan soon because after being so sick i'm a little worried something happened to my little ones. 

Hope you had a wonderful New years and that it will bring you a BFP


----------



## Hoping L

Hey sweetbliss, hope you are feeling a little better....very painful. 

I had EC yesterday that collected 13. Clinic rang this morning at 8am. 6 were a tad immature....7 were mature enough for ICSI. They said that 5 have fertilized.....!!!! Please tell me this seems a good number? They said it was but I want to hear it from someone who has been in same position as us. They will call tomorrow morning and advise us again. If all goes ok, ET will be saturday or monday. Thinking of going to gp for sicknote.......x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hi hoping, sorry not exactly had your situation but thought I'd give you my take on things. 

5 is great, 1 is all you need, you have 5 chances of a baby there, you just remember that. 

All I will say though, is please don't be pushed into taking to 5 day blast. You have 5 which is great, but get your embryo/s back in as soon as possible. 

I had 10 taken to blast that all looked fab on day 3 embryologist said I had a good chance of getting a few frozen blasts out of them too she kept saying your young & have good eggs, so I though blooming heck they have high hopes for my eggies!  but as it stood only 1 made blast, 9 stopped dividing after day 3. I now have none frozen & I'm going through the longhaul of ivf starting from scratch again.

All I'm saying is, it's entirely your desicion, but think of the misery you would have if none made blast & you'd done all this to have nothing to transfer back. 

If I had this desicion again honestly? I'd only go to blast if I had over 12 on day 3.

I'm sorry for the negative post but don't want you to make the wrong desicion. 

My embryologist was quite pushy saying go to blast & didn't tell me the risks involved as such xxx


----------



## Hoping L

Wow IVFMamma......didn`t even think of anything like that. We just thought it was in their hands to be honest from now and what they say goes!! They kept banging on during process best to get to day 5 blasts but if day 3 went back in then that was good enough to work too!! Embryologist will make the decision will she?? 

Day 3 would be Saturday and 5 obviously Monday then.........!

I completely understand and thank you so much for this informative post I really do   I didn`t even think of it honestly. I know the best place for the little ones to grow are in our tummies and as you had happen to you, if they stopped growing oh my god I can`t imagine, if they were ok at day 3!!!! Guess I will see what they say in the morning again. I`m glad people are telling 5 is fine, I felt disheartened that 6 were immature and out of 7 2 didnt fertilize but got 5 on the go so everything crossed xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Hey hoping  5 is a very good number i know how you feel though my situation was a little different. When i was being scanned they saw over 18 follicles but at ec only 7 eggs were retrived . Only 4 fertilized and by day 2 only 3 looked good. I was so worried but it turned out that the 2 that got transfered back on day 3 stuck.  As ivfmamma said it only takes 1 little bean. And i also agree that you shouldnt let the embryologiest push you to day 5 if you dont want it. The best place is when they are in your belly. 
Keeping everything crossed for you    and praying that in 2 weeks you will have a bfp


----------



## Hoping L

Thansk so much sweetbliss   I am nervous about call tomorrow, how has my 5 embryos been doing today and overnight?!?! Its a worrry and yes day 3 or 5 who knows!! We just thought they would do whats best etc, be in charge of situation now but I am nervous if I`m honest. Just hoping they last and then stick and then BFP       

So.....you are having twins How amazing   We did speak to clinic, not for the fact of having twins but we said we probably will only afford one shot at ICSI so the reality of having 2 out back if possible. The consultant said that if excellent quality then they will put 1 but if only good then 2. Think we really wanted 2 for the more chance it working x


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Hey hoping the whole process is so nerve recking even when you get you bfp all you do is worry!  drives you crazy. 

Yes we are having twins. Our ivf doctor said that if we have a 3dt she will put 2 back but at a 5dt only 1 will be put back. Since we only had 3 good quality embies they decided on a 3dt with 2 embies. And i was praying that at least one would stick. We were so shocked at the ultrasound when we saw 2 little heart flickering on the screen. Just amazing. 

Let me know when you get your call today. Praying they all made it and are excellent quility


----------



## Hoping L

So swetbliss they called today. They grew nicely and as expected yesterday and overnight, have booked us in for transfer 11.30am Monday! That will be day 5......I said about day 3 tomorrow, she said they will check and if still growing well then they will go to day 5. I said about 2 going back in,we are only having 1 shot at this.....she said if tomorrow they arent looking strong then they will call us in and put 2 but if they go to blastocyst then 1 would probably go back but they will discuss the embryos on Monday with us etc and they will advise us and we can either take their afvice or go with our thoughts!! So hard, feel like they are saying this is what we are doing and thats that!! So scared as she said they dont expect all 5 to make blastocyst, they usually dont   

Glad they are still going well though and twins...........wow you lucky things!! How amazing xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hoping - glad the cells are splitting & they are showing clinic who's boss.

Don't at any point feel like you have to be told what to do, they are your embryos.

I know they are the experts & know much more than we do, & they advise us what they thinks best, but sometimes if you feel like your being pushed speak up x


----------



## Ivfmamma

I was only allowed one blast put back (only had 1 anyway) 

If I'd of done a day 3 transfer then I was only allowed 1 back aswell, husband asked for 2 & we were strictly told no chance. lol

x


----------



## Hoping L

Whys that ivfmamma? Even if you did have more on day 3?? You are right they belong to us, they are in effect our little babies and the best place is with us but yes they are the experts. I`m sure they are doing what they think is right after looking at them growing well etc. They will be checked tomorrow and then not on Sunday so what if something happens and by Monday its not so good?!?! I know I am moaning and I do apologise but I am feeling a bit nervous and stressed about it, just like we all do we need this to work!! Guess we just have to wait and see xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

I was only allowed the one back on day 3 bcos they all looked fab & were at a grade 3/3 & because of my age the chance of multiples is high so only allowed the 1, on the other hand my friend had ivf at the same clinic & the same age as me was allowed 2 put back as wasn't the best quality. Each clinic is different x


----------



## Hoping L

Wonder why they are letting me go to day 5 if all mine are looking good as they said they are?! 

I`m 31 and we already have a naturally conceived 6 yr old son with my husband.....took us a few yrs to conceive him for unknown reasons as we were both fine. Now......I am all fine but DH has unexplained very low count hence ICSI being out only option. 

How old are you if you don`t mind me asking?   Just panicing I guess......feel really stressed today and apprehensive xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Hoping ~ thats great news! Its always difficults with doctors of course they know more then us but at the end of the day as you said those are our babies and we should have a say in what happens. I was so worried about this 3day 5 day transfer and at the end i was happy that they were put back at 3 days.  Im 27 so doctor was worried about putting 2 back because of twins but she said from the beginning that if they go to day 3 that she will for sure put 2 back to raise my chances.

Ivfmamma~ How are you holding up hun? 

Afm~ went for a reassurance scan today because of being sick latey was worried something is wrong. Both babies strong and the right size for 10 weeks. Absolutley relieved.

Xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hoping - I'm 25, still a baby I think they call me in the ivf world, yet I feel old & grey all these years of hassle lol.

I think you might of misunderstood one of my posts, I get that feeling from your last post you seem confused why they are maybe letting you go to day 5, correct me if I'm wrong it's just how I read your post.

They try prolong culture if your embryos are looking good at day 3, so day 3 is tomorrow for you right? 

So tomorrow embryologist will check on your embies & grade them & check the cell division etc.. Based on how they look they'll either transfer back tomorrow or if they are looking good then they might leave it until day 5. 

Day 5 is the better of the 2 days but ladies on here have day 3 transfers all the time with success.

For me I had 1 day 5 blast put back & it stuck first time, but it wasn't meant to be, but the little thing still worked for me. 

They say if your embryo can't make it to day 5 in culture it won't make it to day 5 in the womb. How true this is I don't know, just what my embryologist told me & I know other ladies are told the same.

Clinic told me a day 3 transfer gave me a 33% chance of success, but a day 5 gave me a 56% chance of success x


----------



## Hoping L

Wow ivfmamma, 25 and so knowledgable!! I`ve done nothing but research etc these past god knows how many mths, same as everyone. I thought you had a day 3 put back, my mistake sorry. I get the whole day 3 day 5 thing from when consultant explained it but its a scary thought tomorrow is day 3 for my 5 and they are doing well today so if they still are tomorrow, what if Sunday when they aren`t checked something goes wrong? 

But then as you said if they didn`t survive day 4 then they probably wouldn`t have made it in womb......Guess I have to leave it to them.....they said if they don`t call tomorrow then all is ok, I may be tempted to call them anyway just for reassurance. Sunday they won`t be looked at and then I`m booked in for Monday day 5 transfer at 11.30am   

The 1 or 2 embryos, I guess we will have to discuss with them when we get there for transfer, hope we get that far   My heart tells me 2, my DH agrees and GP but guess we will see. 

Sweetbliss.....we always said we wanted 2 for the bigger chance of success but guess we will have to see what they say. I think now because it seems so much more real, I am hoping every minute our 5 little ones are growing etc as they should, I am nervous about it even more so........

Thanks for the advice and sorry for moaning. Just waiting is a killer hey!! 

Hope you are bearing up Ivfmamma   and sweetbliss so glad your little treasures are doing well xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hoping - they don't check them on day 4 they leave them be & they are in the incubator.

Right quick break down what happened with me just so you can see. 

15 eggs collected, 10 fertilised.

They rang me day 3 & said 7 were looking fab all the right cell stage & a good grade but the other 3 were slow growing.

They said they wanted to take all 10 of them to day 5 (7 good ones & the 3 slow growers) 

On day 5 only 1 had got to blast, the other 9 had stopped dividing - probably on day 4 the day they weren't checked. 

It's a massive gamble but its a gamble that paid off for me. 

I will be honest between day 3 & 5 when I heard nothing from the clinic I felt physically sick & couldn't think of anything else. 

I've read a story on here of a lady having 4 embryos that they took to blast, 2 made it & 2 didn't so even though she didn't have many she still made the right choice.

I think it's one of them things you'll never know unless you try. 

Good luck with what you decide x


----------



## Hoping L

IVFMamma............now that makes so much sense and thank you so much for sharing it with me   

I think that is the part I am stressing about, the not hearing from them tomorrow, they said if they don`t call thats a good thing, they will check and let them carry on. Only contact me if they need to go back in tomorrow.....otherwise see them Monday!!! As you said thats the part making me feel sick. 

I guess nature just has to take its course and see where we are on Monday if anywhere. 

Sorry to have been a pain today xxx


----------



## Hoping L

So day 3 call today from clinic, our 5 little embryos did well over night and they were doing as they should this morning.....so happy!! Bit less stressed today, out of our hands now hey and.....roll on day 5 Monday!!!! Just hoping and praying we have little ones on Monday for transfer      

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Great news hoping!! Keeping everything crossed for you    xx


----------



## Hoping L

Hey everyone..................so we have 1 little gorgeous 4AA grade embryo all snug inside me now

Out of the 5.......one stood out as the 4AA, consultant and embryologist said it it understandable terms was v.v.v.good!!! Is she right guys I`m going to have a research now. There are 3AA embryos then which they are letting continue to grow until tomorrow to see if we can get a frostie......keeping everything crossed, not sure of the chances?!?

Transfer was fine, exciting and nerving too. We saw the little one on the screen So when we left I was starving so had some lunch, very chilled and home now on sofa.

Thanks everyone for good luck wishes, means so so much. We have an OTD of 17/01/13

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;area=showposts;u=83642#ixzz2HImYxAKj


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Hoping thats great news. Im not sure about the whole grading thing though. My embryoes were grade 4 and dr told me that they are great. Praying your embies make it to frosties.
Will be thinkig of you on the 17th. Keeping everything crossed for you  
Hope your 2 week wait will pass quickly xx


----------



## Hoping L

Thanks sweetbliss, well our one is a grade 4....AA is the best division of cells we were told so all great   Fingers crossed ours has a fab result like yours     

Hope you are well, I am going to find it hard not doing much, such a busy bee all the time!! Hope the time flies too, a week Thursday we test x


----------



## Sweet_bliss

Good morning Hoping, 

I know its not easy to stay quiet and rest. Its the same here for me I have a very active 2 year old daughter so I'm always on the move. After ET my dr told me i can go on as usual but I just didnt want to take any chances so my daughter stayed with my mom and I stayed in bed/couch for 3 days. And it actually felt so good to just rest. I found myself talking to my embies quite often. 

You will reach a point probably in a few days where you will say "im sure this hasnt worked" and you may become quite negative. But just remember that its normal and 99% of the ladies felt that way. If you get cramps that feel like you period is about to start dont panic implantation cramps feel just like af is about to show. So cramping doesnt mean it hasnt worked. For me about 10dp3dt i was cramping and felt af was about to start. I told my hubby well its over my period is going to start i just know it. Put him in a bad mood and myself and bam 4 days later dr tell me im pregnant. So you see nothing is impossible. Im praying that you get the same outcome and that in 9 months you get to hold your angel in your arms. 

So now rest ,drink plenty of water and think positive and hopefully in 2 weeks you will be joining us in the bfp club. Xxx


----------



## Hoping L

Morning Sweetbliss, such reassuring words   I have a 6 year old too, who I have to say has been amazing, he usually always is and I told him I have a bad tummy so he has been so good and my husband obviously works so........! But he is back to school today so today I am planning a full on sofa and duvet day after school drop off! 

I sat last night, holding my tummy and thinking what if What if I do something I shouldn`t and it goes so horribly wrong but I am assuming we all feel that way?? As we were a day 5 transfer, we are having to wait 10 days to test, a week Thursday cannot come quick enough!!!! Still having EC niggles so was worrying about that last night too........x 

Hope you and your babies are feeling fab x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

As everyone has now finished Down Regulating on this thread, this thread will be locked

Wishing everyone  upon their respective journeys

Donna


----------

